# Milan Channel: Destro alternativa a J. Martinez



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

Tramite una nuova infografica, l'emittente rossonera Milan Channel considera l'attaccante della Roma *Destro* come alternativa nel caso saltasse l'operazione J. Martinez.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2014)

magari destro, ma mi sembra uno che si sfascia con facilità.


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2014)

Pietà.


----------



## Frikez (22 Agosto 2014)

Figuratevi se la Roma lo cede


----------



## Cm Punk (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tramite una nuova infografica, l'emittente rossonera Milan Channel considera l'attaccante della Roma *Destro* come alternativa nel caso saltasse l'operazione J. Martinez.


A me destro piace 
Però non riesco a capire perchè la Roma lo voglia vendere visto che ci puntava abbastanza fino a poco tempo fa...


----------



## aleslash (22 Agosto 2014)

Destro ha movimenti da grande attaccante, ma ha una tecnica veramente imbarazzante


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2014)

Perchè ce lo danno vero?
Perchè non ne hanno rifiutati 25 dal Wolfsburg vero?

Ma per carità, davvero, bisogna pregare che arrivi Cerci, come diceva qualcuno sarebbe Maradona da noi.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2014)

Mi sembra il solito attaccante italiano questo Destro. Poi, sinceramente, eviterei di riempire di soldi la Roma...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tramite una nuova infografica, l'emittente rossonera Milan Channel considera l'attaccante della Roma *Destro* come alternativa nel caso saltasse l'operazione J. Martinez.



Destro non mi piace ma nettamente meglio delle altre alternative. Quindi alla fine prederemo tutti quelli in seconda linea  .



Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sembra il solito attaccante italiano questo Destro. Poi, sinceramente, eviterei di riempire di soldi la Roma...



Bravissimo .


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2014)

Ma perché la Roma dovrebbe cederlo?


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Destro ha movimenti da grande attaccante, ma ha una tecnica veramente imbarazzante



Un pò come quasi tutti gli attaccanti Italiani.Se arriva Destro mi fanno rimpiangere Balotelli sul serio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Ora che ci penso non so se vi ricordate ma prima che andasse alla Roma vi ricordate i grandissimi elogi di Berlusconi a Destro? quindi occhio a Mattia.


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2014)

Tempo due gorni ed esce un altro nome..


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tramite una nuova infografica, l'emittente rossonera Milan Channel considera l'attaccante della Roma *Destro* come alternativa nel caso saltasse l'operazione J. Martinez.



Giocatorino.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Figuratevi se la Roma lo cede



Al massimo ci ri-sbologneranno Borriello


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Agosto 2014)

Destro, mah... avessimo risparmiato gli 11/12M per Matri, tenuto Paloschi (lasciato a 3M al Chievo) e con i soldi della cessione di Mario avremmo adesso un bel tesoretto da investire per un attaccante con gli attributi e Pazzini-Paloschi come riserve... avrei preferito di gran lunga questo scenario.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2014)

Pieta'


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tramite una nuova infografica, l'emittente rossonera Milan Channel considera l'attaccante della Roma *Destro* come alternativa nel caso saltasse l'operazione J. Martinez.



Vamos !!

Perfetto per noi e molto meglio di Martinez


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2014)

preferisco balotelli a lui, a questi punti spero per negredo...


----------



## DannySa (22 Agosto 2014)

Per dire la nostra incapacità: Balo venduto per 20 mln, se ne offriamo 20 ora alla Roma per Destro ci ridono in faccia.
Non hanno i nostri problemi ma se vendono lo fanno alla grande.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> preferisco balotelli a lui, a questi punti spero per negredo...



È infortunato fino a Novembre.


----------



## runner (22 Agosto 2014)

si certo come no....ce lo danno gratis....


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> È infortunato fino a Novembre.



appunto, prezzo alla nostra portata....


----------



## pennyhill (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tramite una nuova infografica, l'emittente rossonera Milan Channel considera l'attaccante della Roma *Destro* come alternativa nel caso saltasse l'operazione J. Martinez.







mefisto94 ha scritto:


> È infortunato fino a Novembre.



Con Aguero e Jovetic con una certa tendenza all'infortunio, io non lo venderei, o meglio, se me lo pagano il giusto per farmi trovare un sostituto.


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Con *Aguero e Jovetic* con una certa tendenza all'infortunio, io non lo venderei, o meglio, se me lo pagano il giusto per farmi trovare un sostituto.



???


----------



## pennyhill (22 Agosto 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> ???



Fossi un dirigente del City, se ho Aguero e Jovetic che sono due facili all'infortunio, ci penso prima di vendere Negredo se non ho in mano un sostituto. Spero sia più chiaro ora.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Agosto 2014)

Stravedo per Destro, ma non vorrei fosse troppo fragile. Di Pato ne abbiamo avuto già uno...


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Fossi un dirigente del City, se ho Aguero e Jovetic che sono due facili all'infortunio, ci penso prima di vendere Negredo se non ho in mano un sostituto. Spero sia più chiaro ora.



Scusa, mi ero perso "un Negredo", pensavo parlassi di Destro


----------



## showtaarabt (22 Agosto 2014)

Non lo conosco molto bene Destro dite che è un nuovo Gilardino ?

A me piaceva tantissimo Ciro Immobile


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco molto bene Destro dite che è un nuovo Gilardino ?
> 
> A me piaceva tantissimo Ciro Immobile



E' più centravanti di Immobile.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tramite una nuova infografica, l'emittente rossonera Milan Channel considera l'attaccante della Roma *Destro* come alternativa nel caso saltasse l'operazione J. Martinez.



.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (22 Agosto 2014)

quindi michael jackson sarebbe piu' forte di balotello? mercato imbarazzante


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tramite una nuova infografica, l'emittente rossonera Milan Channel considera l'attaccante della Roma *Destro* come alternativa nel caso saltasse l'operazione J. Martinez.



Non mi ha mai fatto impazzire,ed è pure costosissimo...


----------



## Principe (22 Agosto 2014)

*GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*


----------



## aleslash (22 Agosto 2014)

Madonna destro no


----------



## Albijol (22 Agosto 2014)

Nessuno di questi vale Balotelli, sarà comunque un downgrade, cmq a me Destro non dispiace sinceramente


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*



Mamma mia mi sento male  , speriamo che chiedano cifre alte.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*




.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*


Galliani sta fuori di testa ... Basta vi prego fermatelo !!!!


----------



## Principe (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*



Un incubo cerci e destro in attacco , nessuno dei 2 è Titolare in nazionale e abbiamo la stessa nazionale che fa pena , ma ancora non hanno capito che matri immobile gilardino borriello sono tutti mezzi giocatori ? L'unico forte è rossi.


----------



## Frikez (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*



Bomber Destro


----------



## diavolo (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*



Ma vi fa così schifo Destro?È giovane,italiano e segna abbastanza (24 gol e 5 assist con la Roma in 49 presenze)Se poi siete convinti che si possa arrivare a prendere Falcao....


----------



## odio23 (22 Agosto 2014)

Destro=Matri


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*



Tanto oramai....


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma vi fa così schifo Destro?È giovane,italiano e segna abbastanza (24 gol e 5 assist con la Roma in 49 presenze)Se poi siete convinti che si possa arrivare a prendere Falcao....



Ci fa schifo il modo in cui fa mercato l'antennaro, a casaccio senza un minimo di criterio. Stiamo toccando dei livelli.........che tristezza


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Agosto 2014)

> GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24


Dirigenza incapace. Spero Sabatini mandi a quel paese quell'incompetente di Galliani.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*



Destro e Cerci, facciamo una bella accoppiata di mediocri niente male.


----------



## diavolo (22 Agosto 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ci fa schifo il modo in cui fa mercato l'antennaro, a casaccio senza un minimo di criterio. Stiamo toccando dei livelli.........che tristezza



Beh sarò il primo a festeggiare quando ci liberemo dell'antennista detto ciò se dovesse arrivare Destro o meglio ancora Jackson Martinez sarebbe grasso che cola per il Milan di oggi.


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Destro e Cerci, facciamo una bella accoppiata di mediocri niente male.



Per me alla fine arriverà qualcuno ben peggiore di Destro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tramite una nuova infografica, l'emittente rossonera Milan Channel considera l'attaccante della Roma *Destro* come alternativa nel caso saltasse l'operazione J. Martinez.



Pazzini, Dzemaili e Pandev


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*


Magari.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2014)

Ancora non hanno capito che questi attaccanti italiani sono fatti tutti con lo stampino? Eppure li abbiamo provati quasi tutti. Destro poi è sempre rotto. E fa la riserva al quarantenne Totti.


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Agosto 2014)

Dai destro no. È lento da far schifo e ha una tecnica imbarazzante.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma, per ora, non vorrebbe privarsi di Mattia Destro.*


----------



## Principe (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora non hanno capito che questi attaccanti italiani sono fatti tutti con lo stampino? Eppure li abbiamo provati quasi tutti. Destro poi è sempre rotto. E fa la riserva al quarantenne Totti.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma, per ora, non vorrebbe privarsi di Mattia Destro.*



Una fortuna , una vera fortuna .


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*


Dopo Gilardino,Pazzini e Matri mancava effettivamente solo Destro.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma, per ora, non vorrebbe privarsi di Mattia Destro.*



Sia lodata la Roma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma, per ora, non vorrebbe privarsi di Mattia Destro.*



*Pedullà:La Roma per Destro chiede 25 milioni, il Milan offre 5/6 milioni per il prestito con riscatto fissato a 15 milioni.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora non hanno capito che questi attaccanti italiani sono fatti tutti con lo stampino? Eppure li abbiamo provati quasi tutti. Destro poi è sempre rotto. E fa la riserva al quarantenne Totti.



Grande la penso esattamente come te, pensano di far tornare i tifosi allo stadio con Destro


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2014)

odio23 ha scritto:


> Destro=Matri



Ma anche no.
Matri all'età di Destro stava in Serie B. 
Destro invece è titolare della Roma e quasi sicuramente parte titolare nella Nazionale di Conte in ballottagio con Immobile.



Albijol ha scritto:


> Nessuno di questi vale Balotelli, sarà comunque un downgrade, cmq a me Destro non dispiace sinceramente



Non c'è nessun giocatore che sulla carta può superare il potenziale di Balotelli. Nessuno.
E' comunque un ragionamento sbagliato dover prendere qualcuno che sia per forza tecnicamente superiore o pari a Balotelli (già allo stato attuale o potenzialmente).
Serve una prima punta di peso per il gioco che vuole Inzaghi. Non un attaccante tuttofare e abile tecnicamente com'era Balotelli (e Balotelli in tal senso è la brutta copia di Ibra).
Quindi qualsiasi giocatore arrivi sarà un apparente downgrade, comunque vada. Anche se fosse arrivato Mandzukic, ma anche Dzeko.
Il miglior Balotelli è uno dei 10 giocatori più forti del mondo (includendo tutti i ruoli). Il Balotelli usuale invece non è neanche tra i primi 20 attaccanti (escludendo gli altri ruoli). 
A noi ci serve un giocatore poco spettacolare da vedere ma che si faccia sentire in area di rigore. Gente come Destro e Jackson Martinez va benissimo per questo tipo di gioco.

Quello che alla fine conta non è il sostituto di Balotelli in sè, ma quanto l'attacco nel suo complesso sarà più forte.
Tra un attacco formato da Elsha, Balotelli e Cerci e uno tra Elsha, Destro/Jackson Martinez e Cerci per me siamo decisamente migliori nel secondo caso, non tanto per il valore dei singoli, quanto perchè:

-uno tra Destro e Jackson Martinez ti garantisce un rendimento costante
-la loro collocazione tattica è molto più semplice rispetto a quella necessaria per Balotelli
-una prima punta di quel tipo consente ad Elsha di esprimersi al meglio. 



A parte questo, secondo me l'offerta ufficiale per Destro è un messaggio al Porto atto ad abbassare le pretese per Jackson Martinez.


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2014)

5 - 6 milioni solo per il prestito........... ma dai


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2014)

Giuro e lo dico veramente .. Se prendiamo destro mi prendo un anno di pausa .


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma, per ora, non vorrebbe privarsi di Mattia Destro.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:La Roma per Destro chiede 25 milioni, il Milan offre 5/6 milioni per il prestito con riscatto fissato a 15 milioni.*



.


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2014)

Comunque,ancora una volta,si cede un giocatore(probabilmente il migliore della nostra rosa mediocre) alla fine di agosto senza avere uno straccio di sostituto nelle mani.Tutto ciò è imbarazzante...


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Agosto 2014)

25 milioni per destro? ma che


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Comunque,ancora una volta,si cede un giocatore(probabilmente il migliore della nostra rosa mediocre) alla fine di agosto senza avere uno straccio di sostituto nelle mani.E'imbarazzante ogni volta commentare questo scempio.



Io ogni volta rimango basito ... Vendiamo ibra è il Re e sapore di sale mi aveva ancora bloccato nessuno .. Adesso vendiamo Balo e non ha pensato a bloccare nessuno ??? Ma che sei un fesso ?? È il tuo lavoro ... 

E adesso viene fuori il nome di Destro ... Mi viene un mal
Di fegato incredibile ... Mi vien voglia di mollare e no seguire più il Milan .


----------



## Heaven (22 Agosto 2014)

Destro mi piace tantissimo ma non è quello che ci serve, 25mln non li possiamo spendere per uno che comunque non ti fà la differenza da solo


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> 25 milioni per destro? ma che



Appunto per questo mi sembra irraggiungibile.
Tra l'altro sembra che in Inghilterra ci sia qualche club pronto ad avanzare un'offerta del genere. 
La mossa del Milan per me è unicamente strategica atta a intimorire il Porto.


----------



## Hammer (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*



A venti milioni sarebbe da fare immediatamente. Peccato che la Roma ne voglia una trentina


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2014)

dai ma prima di destro preferisco torres, ed ho detto tutto


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo mi sembra irraggiungibile.
> Tra l'altro sembra che in Inghilterra ci sia qualche club pronto ad avanzare un'offerta del genere.
> La mossa del Milan per me è unicamente strategica atta a intimorire il Porto.



Come se il Porto avesse bisogno di soldi... Hanno tipo preso 40 milioni dal City solo poco tempo fa...


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma, per ora, non vorrebbe privarsi di Mattia Destro.*





Aron ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo mi sembra irraggiungibile.
> Tra l'altro sembra che in Inghilterra ci sia qualche club pronto ad avanzare un'offerta del genere.
> La mossa del Milan per me è unicamente strategica atta a intimorire il Porto.



Il Porto non si fa certo intimorire da Galliani.La squadra lusitana ha già guadagnato tanto dalle cessioni di Mangala,Iturbe e Fernando e quindi non ha necessità di vendere ancora.


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il Porto non si fa certo intimorire da Galliani.La squadra lusitana ha già guadagnato tanto dalle cessioni di Mangala,Iturbe e Fernando e quindi non ha necessità di vendere ancora.



Galliani, nel bene e nel male, intimorisce. 
Gli altri club sanno che col Milan è difficile trattare, che Galliani cerca sempre di limare sul prezzo.

Il Porto ha uno svantaggio: Jackson Martinez vuole lasciare il club. Recentemente ha firmato il rinnovo di contratto, ma l'ha firmato facendo un patto con la società portoghese: dare la garanzia al Porto di evitare di perderlo a una cifra modesta o a parametro zero, ma ponendo la condizione che valutino qualsiasi offerta di club importanti.
Tra l'altro il Porto ha già formalizzato un'offerta per Vincent Aboubakar, segno che ha in programmazione di sostituire il colombiano.

A dispetto di quello che si dice, la trattativa forse è in una fase più avanzata di quel che sembri. Magari stanno discutendo delle modalità di pagamento, ma un preaccordo c'è già, come con Cerci.
Poi l'affare potrebbe ugualmente saltare se il Porto fosse troppo intransigente, ma rischierebbero tantissimo. Jackson Martinez ha 27 anni, è al top della sua carriera. Se restasse di malavoglia potrebbe giocare male e incidere sul valore del cartellino, che comunque l'anno prossimo scenderebbe ugualmente. Nessun club portoghese può sperare di vendere a 30 milioni un giocatore di 28 anni. 
Solo vendendolo adesso possono monetizzare il massimo da Jackson Martinez.


----------



## Stex (22 Agosto 2014)

a me destro piace. chi parla di giocatore senza tecnica forse si dimentica di inzaghi, che era l'anticalcio... ben venga mattia.


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Agosto 2014)

Nell'ultima mezz'ora sui siti di calciomercato sono già comparse notizie con numeri a caso. Prima si parla di una richiesta di 30M della Roma, poi di un prezzo vicino ai 25M, poi pare che il Milan abbia proposto 4/5M per il prestito e 15M per il riscatto... mi chiedo perché debbano scrivere tanto per scrivere!


----------



## Denni90 (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma, per ora, non vorrebbe privarsi di Mattia Destro.*



speriamo tengano duro!!! destro ...bah...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo mi sembra irraggiungibile.
> Tra l'altro sembra che in Inghilterra ci sia qualche club pronto ad avanzare un'offerta del genere.
> La mossa del Milan per me è unicamente strategica atta a intimorire il Porto.



Se la Roma lo cede lo prendiamo, piace tantissimo a Berlusconi, ricordoi grandissimi elogi che aveva fatto prima di andare alla Roma, mi tocca sperare che la Roma resista fino all'ultimo,per me dipenderà pure da Benatia se va via per me non lo lasciano partire e viceversa, devono fare cassa dopo la cessione di Iturbe per me.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset la Roma, per ora, non vorrebbe privarsi di Mattia Destro.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:La Roma per Destro chiede 25 milioni, il Milan offre 5/6 milioni per il prestito con riscatto fissato a 15 milioni.*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà:La Roma per Destro chiede 25 milioni, il Milan offre 5/6 milioni per il prestito con riscatto fissato a 15 milioni.*



Ahhhh se si chiamasse Destro Costa e fosse brasiliano....


Non si può proprio dire che non tocchi bene la palla, ha un primo controllo importantissimo e sente il gol come pochissimi secondo me.

Certo è un finalizzatore, ma bisognava saperlo che arrivava questo tipo di giocatore e penso sia anche quel che Pippo vuole, altrimenti avremmo tenuto Mario.

Per altro Martinez non è uno che risolve le partite da solo, è solo esotico e fa figo.


----------



## aleslash (22 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> dai ma prima di destro preferisco torres, ed ho detto tutto





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Giuro e lo dico veramente .. Se prendiamo destro mi prendo un anno di pausa .




.


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2014)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Nell'ultima mezz'ora sui siti di calciomercato sono già comparse notizie con numeri a caso. Prima si parla di una richiesta di 30M della Roma, poi di un prezzo vicino ai 25M, poi pare che il Milan abbia proposto 4/5M per il prestito e 15M per il riscatto... mi chiedo perché debbano scrivere tanto per scrivere!



Beh, di sicuro non lo cedono comunque per meno di 20. 




MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se la Roma lo cede lo prendiamo, piace tantissimo a Berlusconi, ricordoi grandissimi elogi che aveva fatto prima di andare alla Roma, mi tocca sperare che la Roma resista fino all'ultimo,per me dipenderà pure da Benatia se va via per me non lo lasciano partire e viceversa, devono fare cassa dopo la cessione di Iturbe per me.



Mi ricordo anch'io gli elogi di Berlusconi.
Destro allora non ti piace (se ho capito bene)?

Per me facciamo un bel passo in avanti se la cessione di Balotelli innesca gli acquisti di Destro, Cerci e Rabiot (e non è detto che finisca con questi tre). 
Ma resto comunque del parere che il vero obiettivo sia Jackson Martinez e che l'interesse per Destro sia fasullo (almeno per il momento).


----------



## Frikez (22 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ahhhh se si chiamasse Destro Costa e fosse brasiliano....
> 
> 
> Non si può proprio dire che non tocchi bene la palla, ha un primo controllo importantissimo e sente il gol come pochissimi secondo me.
> ...



Amen  però servirebbe qualcuno a centrocampo che lo servisse altrimenti avrebbe ben poco da finalizzare


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Beh, di sicuro non lo cedono comunque per meno di 20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se prendiamo tutti e tre sto zitta e sono contenta soprattutto per Rabiot che mi piace tanto, Cerci ho paura che non sia da top club e costa troppo (per me), Destro boh preferisco molto di più Martinez,poi andar a "regalare" 25 milioni alla Roma e pagargli praticamente Iturbe mi rode parecchio.


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> (...)
> Per me facciamo un bel passo in avanti se *la cessione di Balotelli innesca gli acquisti di Destro, Cerci e Rabiot* (e non è detto che finisca con questi tre).
> Ma resto comunque del parere che il vero obiettivo sia Jackson Martinez e che l'interesse per Destro sia fasullo (almeno per il momento).



La vedo difficile che 20M possano innescare tre acquisti del genere


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ahhhh se si chiamasse Destro Costa e fosse brasiliano....
> 
> 
> Non si può proprio dire che non tocchi bene la palla, ha un primo controllo importantissimo e sente il gol come pochissimi secondo me.
> ...


Si facevano gli stessi discorsi con Giaccherini, "ahhh se si chiamasse Giaccherinho".

Il fatto che attualmente non ci sia nessun giocatore italiano che primeggia o che comunque spicca in qualsiasi ruolo, la dice lunga sulla condizione del nostro calcio. E ora come ora, fare un tridente d'attacco tutto italiano, potrebbe essere un suicidio.

Poi per carità, magari Destro è l'eccezione e fa 30 gol, ma spendere 25 milioni minimo (considerando che sul giocatore ci sono diversi club stranieri) per lui dopo aver venduto Balo a 20 milioni non mi sembra la mossa più intelligente.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

> *Pedullà:La Roma per Destro chiede 25 milioni, il Milan offre 5/6 milioni per il prestito con riscatto fissato a 15 milioni.*


.


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo tutti e tre sto zitta e sono contenta soprattutto per Rabiot che mi piace tanto, Cerci ho paura che non sia da top club e costa troppo (per me), Destro boh preferisco molto di più Martinez,*poi andar a "regalare" 25 milioni alla Roma e pagargli praticamente Iturbe mi rode parecchio.*



Rinforzi una rivale, questo è vero (per quel che ne sappiamo potrebbero reinvestire i soldi di Destro su un giocatore molto forte).
Lo sa comunque anche il Milan medesimo. Altra ragione per cui difficilmente la trattativa Destro abbia margini di riuscita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Si facevano gli stessi discorsi con Giaccherini, "ahhh se si chiamasse Giaccherinho".*
> 
> Il fatto che attualmente non ci sia nessun giocatore italiano che primeggia o che comunque spicca in qualsiasi ruolo, la dice lunga sulla condizione del nostro calcio. E ora come ora, fare un tridente d'attacco tutto italiano, potrebbe essere un suicidio.
> 
> Poi per carità, magari Destro è l'eccezione e fa 30 gol, ma spendere 25 milioni minimo (considerando che sul giocatore ci sono diversi club stranieri) per lui dopo aver venduto Balo a 20 milioni non mi sembra la mossa più intelligente.



Si Vabbè dai, questa non si può sentire



Frikez ha scritto:


> Amen  però servirebbe qualcuno a centrocampo che lo servisse altrimenti avrebbe ben poco da finalizzare



Evidente, perso Mario ora bisogna giocare da squadra


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma vi fa così schifo Destro?È giovane,italiano e segna abbastanza (24 gol e 5 assist con la Roma in 49 presenze)Se poi siete convinti che si possa arrivare a prendere Falcao....





Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ahhhh se si chiamasse Destro Costa e fosse brasiliano....
> 
> 
> Non si può proprio dire che non tocchi bene la palla, ha un primo controllo importantissimo e sente il gol come pochissimi secondo me.
> ...



Concordo. Sinceramente non capisco chi si deprime per Destro. Con Immobile è l'attaccante italiano più promettente su piazza. E' una prima punta vera, sente tantissimo la porta. Ha 23 anni, 5 in meno rispetto a Jackson Martinez che in Italia potrebbe pure floppare.

Io mi arrabbierei se arrivassero Torres o Pandev, vecchi bidoni sul viale del tramonto, ma se viene Destro non avrei niente da obiettare.


----------



## Lorenzo (22 Agosto 2014)

Qui a qualcuno non è chiaro il ruolo di PRIMA PUNTA. La prima punta deve fare gol. STOP! Non deve per forza avere caratteristiche eccellenti ecc, basta che faccia gol. Destro i gol ha dimostrato di saperli fare, in metà stagione ha fatto gli stessi gol di Balotelli in una stagione intera (Con ben altra squadra, certo, ma non si può dire che non abbia il fiuto del gol). Mario veniva impiegato come prima punta quando era chiaro a tutti che NON era una prima punta, difatti gol in area di Balotelli ne ricordo ben pochi nell'ultima stagione.
Per cui ben venga Destro, assolutamente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo. Sinceramente non capisco chi si deprime per Destro. Con Immobile è l'attaccante italiano più promettente su piazza. E' una prima punta vera, sente tantissimo la porta. *Ha 23 anni, 5 in meno rispetto a Jackson Martinez* che in Italia potrebbe pure floppare.
> 
> Io mi arrabbierei se arrivassero Torres o Pandev, vecchi bidoni sul viale del tramonto, ma se viene Destro non avrei niente da obiettare.



Ecco, non per fare il patito di Football Manager, ma data un'ossatura di gente nel pieno delle forze ( Menez, Cerci, Montolivo, Rami ) per il Milan è fondamentale comprare giocatori che possano essere poi rivenduti, lo dimostra l'affare Balotelli...


Che poi Destro non è un giovane, ha una carta d'identità ''verde'' ma ormai è un calciatore affermato.



Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*


.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Agosto 2014)

E' un discreto giocatore, magari in una squadra seria può fare anche meglio di Balotelli, ma in una squadra senza gioco e senza nessuno in grado di fare l'ultimo passaggio come la nostra vale poco più di matri e Pazzini....


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

*Milan Channel: Contatto Roma-Milan per Destro ma al momento nessuna offerta ufficiale,le due società si sentiranno ancora nelle prossime ore.*


----------



## The P (22 Agosto 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> *GALLIANI ha ufficialmente chiesto DESTRO alla Roma con una telefonata a Sabatini , SKY SPORT 24*





Ma questi stanno fuori:

1) Vendono Balotelli a due noccioline, non avendo neanche lontanemente l'alternativa

2) Destro è un'ottima prima punta, ma senza una squadra che costruisce gioco come la Roma, cosa che noi non siamo e non saremo per caratteristiche della rosa, è assolutamente inutile.

Martinez è uno che fa reparto da solo. Da profondità, fa salire la squadra, salta l'uomo. Destro se gli arriva la palla la puccia, se gli arriva...


----------



## Morghot (22 Agosto 2014)

Insomma la solita super programmazione del pelato, vendi a 10 giorni di chiusura del mercato il tuo migliore giocatore nonché unica punta assieme a pazzini senza avere la minima idea di come rimpiazzarlo... che anno che ci aspetta


----------



## robs91 (22 Agosto 2014)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Qui a qualcuno non è chiaro il ruolo di PRIMA PUNTA. La prima punta deve fare gol. STOP! Non deve per forza avere caratteristiche eccellenti ecc, basta che faccia gol. Destro i gol ha dimostrato di saperli fare, in metà stagione ha fatto gli stessi gol di Balotelli in una stagione intera (Con ben altra squadra, certo, ma non si può dire che non abbia il fiuto del gol). Mario veniva impiegato come prima punta quando era chiaro a tutti che NON era una prima punta, difatti gol in area di Balotelli ne ricordo ben pochi nell'ultima stagione.
> Per cui ben venga Destro, assolutamente.



anche Gilardino faceva parecchi gol...


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2014)

*SkySport24: Galliani ha telefonato a Sabatini per chiedergli Destro, ma il ds romanista ha annunciato la posizione ufficiale del club rispetto al giocatore: è incedibile e non lascerà Roma.*


----------



## Milo (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SkySport24: Galliani ha telefonato a Sabatini per chiedergli Destro, ma il ds romanista ha annunciato la posizione ufficiale del club rispetto al giocatore: è incedibile e non lascerà Roma.*



grazie a Dio


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SkySport24: Galliani ha telefonato a Sabatini per chiedergli Destro, ma il ds romanista ha annunciato la posizione ufficiale del club rispetto al giocatore: è incedibile e non lascerà Roma.*



Grazie Sabatini!


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SkySport24: Galliani ha telefonato a Sabatini per chiedergli Destro, ma il ds romanista ha annunciato la posizione ufficiale del club rispetto al giocatore: è incedibile e non lascerà Roma.*



Arriva, arriva, vedrete


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SkySport24: Galliani ha telefonato a Sabatini per chiedergli Destro, ma il ds romanista ha annunciato la posizione ufficiale del club rispetto al giocatore: è incedibile e non lascerà Roma.*



Niente Martinez, niente Destro. Avanti così! Cedere un titolare senza avere il sostituto in mano durante gli ultimi giorni di mercato è da incompetenti! Arriverà lo scarsone di turno vedrete!


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2014)

Vedrà anche la porta come dite. Ma anche Pazzini la vede. Entrambi, però, finiscono lì. Per il resto, sono lenti, non sanno saltare l'uomo, non sanno dettare un uno due, non tirano da fuori, fisicamente sono insignificanti. Tipici attaccante italiani che, per segnare qualche gol, devono essere imboccati davanti alla linea di porta.

Personalmente ritengo che, dopo le numerose esperienze passate (Borriello, Gilardino, Pazzini, Matri, e compagnia cantante) ingaggiare Destro, a quelle cifre, sia una follia.


----------



## Stex (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SkySport24: Galliani ha telefonato a Sabatini per chiedergli Destro, ma il ds romanista ha annunciato la posizione ufficiale del club rispetto al giocatore: è incedibile e non lascerà Roma.*



ma se fino all'altro giorno volevano venderlo. booo


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Agosto 2014)

pietà, abbiamo venduto un sopravvalutato e ora ne cerchiamo un altro?


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedrà anche la porta come dite. Ma anche Pazzini la vede. Entrambi, però, finiscono lì. Per il resto, sono lenti, non sanno saltare l'uomo, non sanno dettare un uno due, non tirano da fuori, fisicamente sono insignificanti. Tipici attaccante italiani che, per segnare qualche gol, devono essere imboccati davanti alla linea di porta.
> 
> Personalmente ritengo che, dopo le numerose esperienze passate (Borriello, Gilardino, Pazzini, Matri, e compagnia cantante) ingaggiare Destro, a quelle cifre, sia una follia.



Se si voleva un giocatore di tipo diverso bisognava tenere Mario Balotelli.


Perchè quelli che ti risolvono le partite dal niente, quelli che non hanno bisogno della palla sui piedi costano più di cinquanta milioni.


Tranne quelli che vengono svenduti al Liverpool per 22.


Jackson Martinez non è diverso da tanti altri attaccanti, vedi Dzeko, Mandzukic e compagnia bella,tutta gente che vale poco più dei sopra citati.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Contatto Roma-Milan per Destro ma al momento nessuna offerta ufficiale,le due società si sentiranno ancora nelle prossime ore.*



Altro che incedibile, Sky non ne becca più una.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2014)

Si, ma i nomi che hai fatto sono di ben altra pasta rispetto a Destro. In particolar modo a livello di esperienza internazionale. Destro, a 23 anni suonati (quindi non più un ragazzino), non ha mai giocato in Champions e non ha mai visto la nazionale.


----------



## S T B (22 Agosto 2014)

Destro non mi dispiace, ma senza una squadra intorno è inutile prenderlo...


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2014)

Cerci secondo me arriva sicuro, per la punta a questo punto credo proprio che si virerà su quel cesso di Torres, 30 anni e con ingaggio monstre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SkySport24: Galliani ha telefonato a Sabatini per chiedergli Destro, ma il ds romanista ha annunciato la posizione ufficiale del club rispetto al giocatore: è incedibile e non lascerà Roma.*



Bene, speriamo che resistano fino al 2 settembre, ci manca solo più che ci mettiamo a finanziare pure la Roma.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SkySport24: Galliani ha telefonato a Sabatini per chiedergli Destro, ma il ds romanista ha annunciato la posizione ufficiale del club rispetto al giocatore: è incedibile e non lascerà Roma.*





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se si voleva un giocatore di tipo diverso bisognava tenere Mario Balotelli.
> 
> 
> Perchè quelli che ti risolvono le partite dal niente, quelli che non hanno bisogno della palla sui piedi costano più di cinquanta milioni.
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Si, ma i nomi che hai fatto sono di ben altra pasta rispetto a Destro. In particolar modo a livello di esperienza internazionale. Destro, a 23 anni suonati (quindi non più un ragazzino), non ha mai giocato in Champions e non ha mai visto la nazionale.



Se vogliamo dirla tutta però Dzeko all'età di Destro giocava in una squadra del livello della Roma se non peggio: il Wolfsburg. Addirittura Mandzukic giocava nella Dinamo Zagabria. A 23 anni si è ancora molto giovani e solitamente si ha tutto da dimostrare. Destro, così come lo furono a loro tempo Dzeko e Mandzukic, è una scommessa costosa. Poi è vero che noi non possiamo permetterci di buttare altri soldi ma mancano pochi giorni e le alternative scarseggiano. Non possiamo presentarci con Pazzini titolare. Bisogna fare un investimento. Per il presente o per il domani. Ma va fatto.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2014)

Destro sarebbe oro colato!


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo dirla tutta però Dzeko all'età di Destro giocava in una squadra del livello della Roma se non peggio: il Wolfsburg. Addirittura Mandzukic giocava nella Dinamo Zagabria. A 23 anni si è ancora molto giovani e solitamente si ha tutto da dimostrare. Destro, così come lo furono a loro tempo Dzeko e Mandzukic, è una scommessa costosa. Poi è vero che noi non possiamo permetterci di buttare altri soldi ma mancano pochi giorni e le alternative scarseggiano. Non possiamo presentarci con Pazzini titolare. Bisogna fare un investimento. Per il presente o per il domani. Ma va fatto.



Si ma i due che hai citato sono andati in squadre che creano 3948938439 palle gol a partita. Top squadre.

Noi non abbiamo un gioco, non abbiamo giocatori in grado di mettere in porta Destro.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *SkySport24: Galliani ha telefonato a Sabatini per chiedergli Destro, ma il ds romanista ha annunciato la posizione ufficiale del club rispetto al giocatore: è incedibile e non lascerà Roma.*



.


----------



## Albijol (22 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedrà anche la porta come dite. Ma anche Pazzini la vede.



Pazzini vede la porta come Marotta, i dati non mentono mai: un gol ogni 410 minuti, un assist ogni 820 minuti in serie A l'anno scorso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma i due che hai citato sono andati in squadre che creano 3948938439 palle gol a partita. Top squadre.
> 
> Noi non abbiamo un gioco, non abbiamo giocatori in grado di mettere in porta Destro.



Allora il Milan a prescindere non dovrebbe cercare "punte normali" visto che non creiamo manco una palla goal, ma io non la vedo così.
Il problema è che giocatori alla Ibra non possiamo permetterceli. Quindi non possiamo che cercare ottimi attaccanti d'area. E poi ovviamente mettergli vicino gente che gli faciliti il compito, sperando siano Cerci e Rabiot o chi per loro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Allora il Milan a prescindere non dovrebbe cercare "punte normali" visto che non creiamo manco una palla goal, ma io non la vedo così.
> Il problema è che giocatori alla Ibra non possiamo permetterceli. Quindi non possiamo che cercare ottimi attaccanti d'area. E poi ovviamente mettergli vicino gente che gli faciliti il compito, sperando siano Cerci e Rabiot o chi per loro.



Giuro che non ho due account


----------



## Ringhio25 (23 Agosto 2014)

L'importante per il gioco e avere una vera prima punta...Destro-Pazzini....


----------



## ale009 (23 Agosto 2014)

A me sia Martinez che Destro vanno bene, certo preferisco il colombiano. Partiamo dal presupposto che attaccanti importanti in giro non ce ne sono, infatti i due goleador per eccellenza negli ultimi anni sono Ronaldo Messi che punte non sono!!! Poi ogni nome che tirano fuori non ne va bene uno leggendo i commenti, dobbiamo capire che tanto soldi non ce ne sono e quindi non compreranno mai Ronaldo o Falcao. Balotelli andava venduto e lo si capiva da mesi che sarebbe andato via anche per 2 noccioline, Destro non sarà un fenomeno per nella Roma si è sempre comportato bene quando è stato chiamato in causa, Martinez è molto più goleador e spero venga lui anche se sarà difficile. Tra i nomi che circolano di fatevi che questi due sono i migliori.


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Allora il Milan a prescindere non dovrebbe cercare "punte normali" visto che non creiamo manco una palla goal, ma io non la vedo così.
> Il problema è che giocatori alla Ibra non possiamo permetterceli. Quindi non possiamo che cercare ottimi attaccanti d'area. E poi ovviamente mettergli vicino gente che gli faciliti il compito, sperando siano Cerci e Rabiot o chi per loro.



Ti capisco e sono in parte daccordo.

Per me la prima cosa da fare e creare una squadra capace di fare gioco, creare azioni e palle gol.
Poi una volta che abbiamo una squadra cosi, l'obbiettivo e migliorarla mettendo uno capace di fare la differenza da solo (come la juve ha fatto prima con una squadra molto operaia e poi mettendo tevez)

In questo momento non abbiamo nessuna delle due cose...
Per avere un gioco servono 
- idee (e non penso che galliani ne sia capace) 
- comunque soldi (pochi, ma servono lo stesso), 
- tempo (e sembra che non ne abbiamo se la qualificazione champions deve essere raggiunta assolutamente) 
- un allenatore capace (e pure qui ci sono dubbi).

Per avere un centravanti capace di risolvere le cose da solo ci vogliono TANTI soldi.

E noi fino ad ora abbiamo SEMPRE cercato il giocatore che ti risolve la partita (anche se li altri 10 sono mediocri)... a parte quando abbiamo preso gilardino e pazzini.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport la Roma per Mattia Destro chiede 30 milioni, il Milan non vuole andare oltre i 20 milioni.


Pedullà: La Roma stima Destro ma non è sicuro al 100% che resti in giallorosso,la proposta più importante è stata quella del Wolfsburg che ha offerto 24 milioni alla Roma e 3,5 milioni al giocatore, Destro in Bundesliga non ci vuole andare quindi sfuma il Wolfsburg. Il Tottenham ha fatto un sondaggio ma non ha mai presentato una vera offerta, il Chelsea vorrebbe prenderlo in prestito oneroso ed eventualmente inserire nella trattativa Torres ma i giallorossi non sono disposti a cederlo in prestito e la soluzione Torres non convince pienamente. Il Milan propone un prestito molto oneroso con riscatto obbligato a 15/16 milioni con pagamento dilazionato, la Roma non ha dato nè una risposta positiva nè negativa sta semplicemente riflettendo.*


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport la Roma per Mattia Destro chiede 30 milioni, il Milan non vuole andare oltre i 20 milioni.
> 
> 
> Pedullà: La Roma stima Destro ma non è sicuro al 100% che resti in giallorosso,la proposta più importante è stata quella del Wolfsburg che ha offerto 24 milioni alla Roma e 3,5 milioni al giocatore, Destro in Bundesliga non ci vuole andare quindi sfuma il Wolfsburg. Il Tottenham ha fatto un sondaggio ma non ha mai presentato una vera offerta, il Chelsea vorrebbe prenderlo in prestito oneroso ed eventualmente inserire nella trattativa Torres ma i giallorossi non sono disposti a cederlo in prestito e la soluzione Torres non convince pienamente. Il Milan propone un prestito molto oneroso con riscatto obbligato a 15/16 milioni con pagamento dilazionato, la Roma non ha dato nè una risposta positiva nè negativa sta semplicemente riflettendo.*



Mah se avevano un'offerta di 24 cash dubito ce lo diano in prestito oneroso e pagamenti iperdilazionati, facendone abbassare il prezzo per giunta. Chiederanno gli stessi 24 mln.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport la Roma per Mattia Destro chiede 30 milioni, il Milan non vuole andare oltre i 20 milioni.
> 
> 
> Pedullà: La Roma stima Destro ma non è sicuro al 100% che resti in giallorosso,la proposta più importante è stata quella del Wolfsburg che ha offerto 24 milioni alla Roma e 3,5 milioni al giocatore, Destro in Bundesliga non ci vuole andare quindi sfuma il Wolfsburg. Il Tottenham ha fatto un sondaggio ma non ha mai presentato una vera offerta, il Chelsea vorrebbe prenderlo in prestito oneroso ed eventualmente inserire nella trattativa Torres ma i giallorossi non sono disposti a cederlo in prestito e la soluzione Torres non convince pienamente. Il Milan propone un prestito molto oneroso con riscatto obbligato a 15/16 milioni con pagamento dilazionato, la Roma non ha dato nè una risposta positiva nè negativa sta semplicemente riflettendo.*



Io vorrei capire perchè nelle notizie di mercato dei vari Laudisa, Pedullà,Di Marzio il Milan è sempre in vantaggio su tutti e poi puntualmente non prendiamo nessuno.


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2014)

Se si offre 22-23 usiamo per martinez, cavolo!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se si offre 22-23 usiamo per martinez, cavolo!!!



Per Martinez non credo che bastino.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se si offre 22-23 usiamo per martinez, cavolo!!!


Per Martinez il Porto vuole il pagamento immediato.


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per Martinez non credo che bastino.



ce ne mettiamo altri 3-4 e lo portiamo a casa, dobbiamo puntare in alto, non alle soluzioni alternative!!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> ce ne mettiamo altri 3-4 e lo portiamo a casa, dobbiamo puntare in alto, non alle soluzioni alternative!!



Martinez costa 35 mln e Pinto da Costa, inflessibile anche se crollasse il mondo, li vuole tutti cash. L'operazione è economicamente impossibile. Stop.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2014)

Prendere destro significherebbe la morte di questo club ... Ennesimo cesso mediocre Tipo gilardino Pazzini borriello ecc ecc ...


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport la Roma per Mattia Destro chiede 30 milioni, il Milan non vuole andare oltre i 20 milioni.
> 
> 
> Pedullà: La Roma stima Destro ma non è sicuro al 100% che resti in giallorosso,la proposta più importante è stata quella del Wolfsburg che ha offerto 24 milioni alla Roma e 3,5 milioni al giocatore, Destro in Bundesliga non ci vuole andare quindi sfuma il Wolfsburg. Il Tottenham ha fatto un sondaggio ma non ha mai presentato una vera offerta, il Chelsea vorrebbe prenderlo in prestito oneroso ed eventualmente inserire nella trattativa Torres ma i giallorossi non sono disposti a cederlo in prestito e la soluzione Torres non convince pienamente. Il Milan propone un prestito molto oneroso con riscatto obbligato a 15/16 milioni con pagamento dilazionato, la Roma non ha dato nè una risposta positiva nè negativa sta semplicemente riflettendo.*



Se riescono ad accordarsi con Eto'o lo vendono


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2014)

*Sky: in arrivo notizie e foto sulla trattativa tra il Milan e la Roma per Destro.*

Niente, alla fine prenderemo questo qui...


----------



## raducioiu (23 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in arrivo notizie e foto sulla trattativa tra il Milan e la Roma per Destro.*
> 
> Niente, alla fine prenderemo questo qui...



A 10 milioni rinforzando per bene altri reparti potevo anche accettarlo, ma pagarlo oltre 20 milioni per me è un follia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in arrivo notizie e foto sulla trattativa tra il Milan e la Roma per Destro.*
> 
> Niente, alla fine prenderemo questo qui...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

*Sabatini e Galliani a Forte dei Marmi si parla di Destro?*


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in arrivo notizie e foto sulla trattativa tra il Milan e la Roma per Destro.*
> 
> Niente, alla fine prenderemo questo qui...



Ma non è possibile... l'ennesimo cesso italiano. Un Matri un pò più giovane.
Tra l'altro era scontato, mi pare che l'anno scorso o due anni fa, era vicino al Milan sto qui


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in arrivo notizie e foto sulla trattativa tra il Milan e la Roma per Destro.*
> 
> Niente, alla fine prenderemo questo qui...



Assurdo andiamo a rafforza pure la Roma ora, andremo a strapagare sto giocatorino italiano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non è possibile... l'ennesimo cesso italiano. Un Matri un pò più giovane.
> Tra l'altro era scontato, mi pare che l'anno scorso o due anni fa, era vicino al Milan sto qui



Più che altro ricordo che Berlusconi ne aveva stra parlato bene quindi ormai abbiamo capito che arriva sto qui...


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sabatini e Galliani a Forte dei Marmi si parla di Destro?*


Eh ragazzi niente, ci stanno distruggendo dall'interno


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>





Cosa stiamo facendo. Questa è pazzia.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sabatini e Galliani a Forte dei Marmi si parla di Destro?*



L'anno scorso abbiamo finanziato l'acquisto di Tevez comprando Matri

Quest'anno abbiamo finanziato l'acquisto di Iturbe comprando Destro


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in arrivo notizie e foto sulla trattativa tra il Milan e la Roma per Destro.*



Destro è un buon giocatore ma è un finalizzatore, concretizza il lavoro della squadra.

Non capisco queste trattative basate su prestiti onerosi con obblighi di riscatto: cosa ci fa credere che a giugno prossimo ci saranno i soldi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> A 10 milioni rinforzando per bene altri reparti potevo anche accettarlo, ma pagarlo oltre 20 milioni per me è un follia.



ma infatti, io preferirei ljajic


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso abbiamo finanziato l'acquisto di Tevez comprando Matri
> 
> Quest'anno abbiamo finanziato l'acquisto di Iturbe comprando Destro



Mi viene da piangere


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sabatini e Galliani a Forte dei Marmi si parla di Destro?*



.


----------



## robs91 (23 Agosto 2014)

E vai con l'accoppiata Destro-Cerci,riserve delle riserve della fortissima Nazionale Italiana.Come ciliegina sulla torta manca solo Dzemaili.


----------



## neversayconte (23 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E vai con l'accoppiata Destro-Cerci,riserve delle riserve della fortissima Nazionale Italiana.Come ciliegina sulla torta manca solo Dzemaili.



senti un pò io non ci sputerei affatto sopra.


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Speriamo bene, altrimenti arriva un cesso epico. Destro è l'ultimo nome decente rimasto


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E vai con l'accoppiata Destro-Cerci,riserve delle riserve della fortissima Nazionale Italiana.Come ciliegina sulla torta manca solo Dzemaili.


E dove li trovano i soldi per cerci? Ci sono solo 20 milioni, prenderanno destro in prestito oneroso a 7/8 milioni con riscatto a 16/18


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sabatini e Galliani a Forte dei Marmi si parla di Destro?*



Nel momento peggiore del calcio italiano Galliani vuole un tridente italiano, ma che incompetente. Già Cerci è una bella incognita in una big, ora dobbiamo andare a regalare alla Roma 25 milioni per quel normalissimo giocatore? Madò.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: Ieri primi approcci per Mattia Destro oggi l'incontro a Forte dei Marmi. La notizia è che la trattativa è ufficialmente partita,colloqui, prime richieste, i giallorossi sembrano aver aperto alla cessione dell'attaccante, i rossoneri cercano di capire i margini della trattativa.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2014)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> senti un pò io non ci sputerei affatto sopra.



io si


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2014)

C'era chi schifava Mandzukic........


----------



## robs91 (23 Agosto 2014)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> senti un pò io non ci sputerei affatto sopra.



Contento tu...Per me ci stiamo addirittura indebolendo rispetto alla scorsa stagione e francamente non era un'impresa facile.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ieri primi approcci per Mattia Destro oggi l'incontro a Forte dei Marmi. La notizia è che la trattativa è ufficialmente partita.*



Non so che dire, sinceramente.


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> C'era chi schifava Mandzukic........


Eccomi....mamma mia che finaccia


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: Ieri primi approcci per Mattia Destro oggi l'incontro a Forte dei Marmi.



A me Destro piace molto, mi va bene anche se non sarebbe la mia prima scelta. La priorità secondo me è il centrocampista! Se arrivasse Dzemaili saremmo punto e a capo. DEVE arrivare qualcuno già pronto oppure un Rabiot. Se non arriva il centrocampista Destro o non Destro siamo nei guai comunque. Purtroppo l'editoriale di Suma sembra abbastanza chiaro visto che elogia le qualità di Dzemaili che _"corre, tira si inserisce"_ cit. Oltre che, chiaramente, scrivere:_"Per Rabiot dite che è tutto saltato? Forse è così"_.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ieri primi approcci per Mattia Destro oggi l'incontro a Forte dei Marmi. La notizia è che la trattativa è ufficialmente partita,colloqui, prime richieste, i giallorossi sembrano aver aperto alla cessione dell'attaccante, i rossoneri cercano di capire i margini della trattativa.*



.

Galliani ti odio


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ieri primi approcci per Mattia Destro oggi l'incontro a Forte dei Marmi. La notizia è che la trattativa è ufficialmente partita,colloqui, prime richieste, i giallorossi sembrano aver aperto alla cessione dell'attaccante, i rossoneri cercano di capire i margini della trattativa.*


.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2014)

Ovvio che la Roma ha aperto. A chi altro può interessare Destro? Al Wolfsburg?!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio che la Roma ha aperto. A chi altro può interessare Destro? Al Wolfsburg?!



Mamma mia sto troppo arrabbiata, se va bene la butterà dentro 2/3, rendiamo cosi conto che ora finanziamo pure la Roma ma io non ci posso credere, passiamo da Balotelli che sarà un testa calda ma quando vuole le partite te le risolve con questo capirai, ecco perchè io insstevo per tenerlo.


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio che la Roma ha aperto. A chi altro possono spedire Destro? Al Wolfsburg?!



Fixed


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovvio che la Roma ha aperto. A chi altro può interessare Destro? Al Wolfsburg?!



Appunto. E Sabatini non è di certo l'ultimo dei fessi. Se ce lo molla è perchè è evidentemente un rottame.

*



Di Marzio: Ieri primi approcci per Mattia Destro oggi l'incontro a Forte dei Marmi. La notizia è che la trattativa è ufficialmente partita,colloqui, prime richieste, i giallorossi sembrano aver aperto alla cessione dell'attaccante, i rossoneri cercano di capire i margini della trattativa.

Clicca per allargare...

*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Agosto 2014)

Tanto non lo prenderemo mai, a meno che la Roma non ce lo regali.


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

*Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*


Raga ho l'impressione che lo prendiamo a titolo definitivo a 20, speriamo di no


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*



Praticamente andremmo a pagare quanto o addirittura più di Balotelli uno che non ha mai giocato in Europa nè in nazionale. A 24 anni, non a 18.


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Praticamente andremmo a pagare quanto o addirittura più di Balotelli uno che non ha mai giocato in Europa nè in nazionale. A 24 anni, non a 18.


Ringraziamo il dirigente migliore del mondo, quanto lo odio


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*



Alla fine lo prendiamo....


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*



Seguito dal Chelsea ma è un cesso.

Ok


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Seguito dal Chelsea ma è un cesso.
> 
> Ok


Eh ma al Chelsea non è che va a fare il titolare, va a fare la terza punta


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*



Piango di tristezza non la butteremo mai dentro, 25 per sto Destro non ci voglio credere.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Seguito dal Chelsea ma è un cesso.
> 
> Ok



E' seguito dal Chelsea come Honda era seguito dal Barcellona...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2014)

se non può arrivare martinez, mi auguro fortemente che arrivi Destro... sarebbe comunque la punta più forte al Milan da quando è andato via Ibrahimovic


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*





Frikez ha scritto:


> Seguito dal Chelsea ma è un cesso.
> 
> Ok



Il Chelsea ha Diego Costa e Drogba per quel ruolo, ha fondi pressochè infiniti e un acquisto del genere può pure permetterselo. Noi in quel ruolo abbiamo solo Pazzini e a malapena riusciremmo a comprarlo usando tutto il nostro budget.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*



alla fine arriva lui o Torres! Non vedo l'ora!


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se non può arrivare martinez, mi auguro fortemente che arrivi Destro... sarebbe comunque la punta più forte al Milan da quando è andato via Ibrahimovic



Siamo sempre lì, va bene Destro, ma il problema reale non è la punta. Abbiamo un centrocampo con un solo giocatore degno, de Jong. Se non prendiamo il centrocampista giusto e ci presentiamo con Dzemaili più i cessi già sotto contratto (Cristante a parte, ma ancora non è pronto per fare la differenza), faremo fatica con qualsiasi punta.

Se arriva lui e basta siamo spacciati. Lui e Cerci con Dzemaili faticheremo comunque tantissimo, lui, Cerci e un buon centrocampista e potremmo dire la nostra.


----------



## The P (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*



potrebbe essere anche un fenomeno, ma 

1) non é possibile pagarlo più di Balotelli, ha la stessa età e neanche una stagione da titolare in Seria A. L'Europa poi non l'ha vista neanche con il binocolo.

2) non è quello che ci serve. è addirittura preferibile Torres a questo punto.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre lì, va bene Destro, ma il problema reale non è la punta. Abbiamo un centrocampo con un solo giocatore degno, de Jong. Se non prendiamo il centrocampista giusto e ci presentiamo con Dzemaili più i cessi già sotto contratto (Cristante a parte, ma ancora non è pronto per fare la differenza), faremo fatica con qualsiasi punta.



beh ma infatti non deve arrivare SOLO Destro... credo che anche per questo motivo cercheremo di pagarlo il meno possibile...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2014)

Non ci posso pensare che stiamo strapagando due mediocri italiani come Cerci e Destro, due fenomeni che al 23 agosto stanno ancora nei loro club.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2014)

comunque io credo che se ci fossimo svegliati un po' prima con la cessione di Balotelli, magari si prendeva Destro e anche un altro, in modo da spedire Pazzini in Germania (oggettivamente il Pazzo per essere riserva fissa guadagna troppo come stipendio)


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' seguito dal Chelsea come Honda era seguito dal Barcellona...



Può essere ma il Chelsea è un club che lavora coi giovani e li blocca per tempo, prima che esplodano. Magari poi li girano in prestito o inizialmente fanno panca ma il più delle volte alla fine trovano spazio. Secondo me farebbero carte false per liberarsi di Torres per prendere Destro o un altro giovane da far crescere.


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> È addirittura preferibile Torres a questo punto.



E fermerei qui le mie considerazioni, meglio torres


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*



Ottimo !

Andai su tutte le furie quando perso Ibra si scelse Pazzini e non Destro.


Con due anni di ritardo deve arrivare per forza.


Comunque di anni ne ha 22.


----------



## Albijol (23 Agosto 2014)

E' ampiamente il nome migliore che ci è stato accostato


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*



Per me è l'attaccante italiano più forte. Molto più forte di Immobile pagato 23 milioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ieri primi approcci per Mattia Destro oggi l'incontro a Forte dei Marmi. La notizia è che la trattativa è ufficialmente partita,colloqui, prime richieste, i giallorossi sembrano aver aperto alla cessione dell'attaccante, i rossoneri cercano di capire i margini della trattativa.*





aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*



Leggo troppo disfattismo in giro. I prezzi del mercato sono questi. Per 25M oggi ci prendi un'ottima promessa. Cosa che Destro è. Come lo erano a suo tempo Dzeko e Mandzukic quando giocavano alla stessa età nel Wolfsburg e Dinamo Zagabria. E non mi sembra che poi si siano rivelati due bidoni. Restiamo calmi e non deprimiamoci troppo. 
Che sia Jackson Martinez, 28 anni e 140 goals ma tutti in campionati minori, o Destro, 23 anni e ancora molto da dimostrare, in ogni caso affrontiamo una scommessa. 
Tuttavia comprando un giocatore giovane il rischio di perderci soldi si riduce. Vedi Balotelli, che malgrado tutto non è stato un fallimento economicamente parlando perché non ci abbiamo rimesso una lira. Comprato a 23 anni, rivenduto dopo un anno e mezzo senza dolori di bilancio.

P.S. sperare di prendere con gli stessi soldi un altro Ibra è pura utopia.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*





Admin ha scritto:


> Praticamente andremmo a pagare quanto o addirittura più di Balotelli uno che non ha mai giocato in Europa nè in nazionale. A 24 anni, non a 18.


È del 91 in teoria, quindi 23...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ottimo !
> 
> Andai su tutte le furie quando perso Ibra si scelse Pazzini e non Destro.
> 
> ...



23


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> 2) non è quello che ci serve. è addirittura preferibile Torres a questo punto.



Dai Piè, per piacere


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*






The P ha scritto:


> potrebbe essere anche un fenomeno, ma
> 
> 1) non é possibile pagarlo più di Balotelli, ha la stessa età e neanche una stagione da titolare in Seria A. L'Europa poi non l'ha vista neanche con il binocolo.
> 
> 2) non è quello che ci serve. è addirittura preferibile Torres a questo punto.


Torres becca quasi 20 mln lordi annui. Destro può non piacere (a me non piace), ma prendere Torres sarebbe semplicemente folle.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*



mi viene da piangere. Dopo Matri ancora gli stessi errori


----------



## robs91 (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Leggo troppo disfattismo in giro. I prezzi del mercato sono questi. Per 25M oggi ci prendi un'ottima promessa. Cosa che Destro è. Come lo erano a suo tempo Dzeko e Mandzukic quando giocavano alla stessa età nel Wolfsburg e Dinamo Zagabria. E non mi sembra che poi si siano rivelati due bidoni. Restiamo calmi e non deprimiamoci troppo.
> Che sia Jackson Martinez, 28 anni e 140 goals ma tutti in campionati minori, o Destro, 23 anni e ancora molto da dimostrare, in ogni caso affrontiamo una scommessa.
> Tuttavia comprando un giocatore giovane il rischio di perderci soldi si riduce. Vedi Balotelli, che in ogni caso non è stato un fallimento economicamente parlando perché non ci abbiamo rimesso una lira. Comprato a 23 anni, rivenduto dopo un anno e mezzo senza dolori di bilancio.
> 
> P.S. sperare di prendere con gli stessi soldi un altro Ibra è pura utopia.



Rispetto la tua opinione ma non la condivido.Per me Destro è un simil Gilardino-Pazzini-Matri e 25 milioni sono una follia.


----------



## The P (23 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dai Piè, per piacere





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Torres becca quasi 20 mln lordi annui. Destro può non piacere (a me non piace), ma prendere Torres sarebbe semplicemente folle.



parlavo a livello tattico. destro è una punta che dev'essere servita e noi non abbiamo uno solo giocatore che fa questo tipo di gioco. Solo Menez, ma sappiamo che deve essere ispirato.

È la verità ragazzi, non sto divpcendo che destro é scarso.


Aggiungo che Destro, Matri, Pazzini, Gila sono la stessa tipologia di giocatore. È testato che da noi non rendono.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Leggo troppo disfattismo in giro. I prezzi del mercato sono questi. Per 25M oggi ci prendi un'ottima promessa. Cosa che Destro è. Come lo erano a suo tempo Dzeko e Mandzukic quando giocavano alla stessa età nel Wolfsburg e Dinamo Zagabria. E non mi sembra che poi si siano rivelati due bidoni. Restiamo calmi e non deprimiamoci troppo.
> Che sia Jackson Martinez, 28 anni e 140 goals ma tutti in campionati minori, o Destro, 23 anni e ancora molto da dimostrare, in ogni caso affrontiamo una scommessa.
> Tuttavia comprando un giocatore giovane il rischio di perderci soldi si riduce. Vedi Balotelli, che malgrado tutto non è stato un fallimento economicamente parlando perché non ci abbiamo rimesso una lira. Comprato a 23 anni, rivenduto dopo un anno e mezzo senza dolori di bilancio.
> 
> P.S. sperare di prendere con gli stessi soldi un altro Ibra è pura utopia.



Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con te, fermo restando i discorsi precedenti che non ripeto per non sembrare logorroico.


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Leggo troppo disfattismo in giro. I prezzi del mercato sono questi. Per 25M oggi ci prendi un'ottima promessa. Cosa che Destro è. Come lo erano a suo tempo Dzeko e Mandzukic quando giocavano alla stessa età nel Wolfsburg e Dinamo Zagabria. E non mi sembra che poi si siano rivelati due bidoni. Restiamo calmi e non deprimiamoci troppo.
> Che sia Jackson Martinez, 28 anni e 140 goals ma tutti in campionati minori, o Destro, 23 anni e ancora molto da dimostrare, in ogni caso affrontiamo una scommessa.
> Tuttavia comprando un giocatore giovane il rischio di perderci soldi si riduce. Vedi Balotelli, che in ogni caso non è stato un fallimento economicamente parlando perché non ci abbiamo rimesso una lira. Comprato a 23 anni, rivenduto dopo un anno e mezzo senza dolori di bilancio.
> 
> P.S. sperare di prendere con gli stessi soldi un altro Ibra è pura utopia.



 comunque non è in nazionale solo per colpa del fenomeno di ct che ci siamo ritrovati, considerando che con Balotelli era il miglior attaccante in circolazione.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*


I tifosi romanisti hanno già fatto partire vari hashtag su Twitter contro la vendita (svendita a dire loro) di Destro.

Secondo me è la prima punta che ci serve. Più di Martinez.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2014)

> Di Marzio: Ieri primi approcci per Mattia Destro oggi l'incontro a Forte dei Marmi. La notizia è che la trattativa è ufficialmente partita,colloqui, prime richieste, i giallorossi sembrano aver aperto alla cessione dell'attaccante, i rossoneri cercano di capire i margini della trattativa.





> Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra


A me sto qua non piace per nulla, sarebbe una follia spendere tutti sti soldi per un mediocre come Destro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*





The P ha scritto:


> parlavo a livello tattico. destro è una punta che dev'essere servita e noi non abbiamo uno solo giocatore che fa questo tipo di gioco. Solo Menez, ma sappiamo che deve essere ispirato.
> 
> È la verità ragazzi, non sto divpcendo che destro é scarso.
> 
> ...



Ma allora non dovremmo acquistare nessuno. Voglio dire: centravanti che risolvono le partite da soli (tipo Ibra) non possiamo permetterceli. Centravanti che vanno serviti manco perché secondo la tua legittima opinione in rosa non c'è praticamente nessuno che saprebbe fornire assist. Allora cosa facciamo, restiamo fermi? O non spendiamo nulla per l'attacco e compriamo un centrocampista forte giocando però con Pazzini titolare e un primavera riserva? 
Io non mi comporterei così e prenderei una prima punta moderna (sia Martinez o Destro), ovviamente almeno insieme ad una seconda punta che sappia servirgli l'assist (Cerci/Taarabt) e che si unirebbe a Menez ed El Shaarawy. E lo stesso Honda. 

Insomma io non la vedo così tragica questa situazione del: "chi fa l'assist per la prima punta?".


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2014)

A me gli attaccanti che non sanno stoppare il pallone, che non saltano l'uomo, che sono lenti, che non sanno fare un uno due, che non sanno tirare da fuori, fanno letteralmente c....


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2014)

Ennesima follia, sia dal punto di vista tecnico, sia da quello tattico, sia da quello economico. E' impossibile fare certe cose in serie e non essere in malafede. Impossibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> parlavo a livello tattico. destro è una punta che dev'essere servita e noi non abbiamo uno solo giocatore che fa questo tipo di gioco. Solo Menez, ma sappiamo che deve essere ispirato.
> 
> È la verità ragazzi, non sto divpcendo che destro é scarso.
> 
> ...



concordo assolutamente


----------



## aleslash (23 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me gli attaccanti che non sanno stoppare il pallone, che non saltano l'uomo, che sono lenti, che non sanno fare un uno due, che non sanno tirare da fuori, fanno letteralmente c....


È questa la descrizione di destro


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> alla fine arriva lui o Torres! Non vedo l'ora!



Preferisco prendere Torres ( e te lo dice una che Torres non gli piaceva manco ai tempi dell'Atletico), lo prendi in prestito fa pena e a fine stagione lo rispedisci indietro, invece andremo a prendere sto Destro valutato più di Balotelli cifre folli, farà quanto Torres se non peggio ma l'hai preso a titolo definitivo e te la prendi in quel posticino, senza contare che dai soldi freschi alla Roma per sto qui.


----------



## Heaven (23 Agosto 2014)

Destro mi piace però 25mln per lui.. Ha 0 tecnica, non ha il genio che ti risolve la partita, è solo un finalizzatore e fà buoni movimenti, ma con la squadra di fabbri che ci ritroviamo non sò cosa possa fare. A 15mln e già con un centrocampo fatto lo prenderei, ma siccome sappiamo che se prendiamo lui a 25mln non prenderemo nessun'altro di decente (sopratutto a centrocampo), non abbiamo concluso proprio niente, soldi buttati (Ovviamente a finanziare il mercato delle italiane)


Mi immagino i grandi lanci di Muntari o i cross di Abate che gli arriveranno.. Non è il tipo di giocatore che ci serve. Poi se spendiamo altri 30mln per il centrocampo e l'esterno va bene, ma siccome non abbiamo soldi sarebbe l'ennesima c4zzata che facciamo..


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*



.


----------



## The P (23 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma allora non dovremmo acquistare nessuno. Voglio dire: centravanti che risolvono le partite da soli (tipo Ibra) non possiamo permetterceli. Centravanti che vanno serviti manco perché secondo la tua legittima opinione in rosa non c'è praticamente nessuno che saprebbe fornire assist. Allora cosa facciamo, restiamo fermi? O non spendiamo nulla per l'attacco e compriamo un centrocampista forte giocando però con Pazzini titolare e un primavera riserva?
> Io non mi comporterei così e prenderei una prima punta moderna (sia Martinez o Destro), ovviamente almeno insieme ad una seconda punta che sappia servirgli l'assist (Cerci/Taarabt) e che si unirebbe a Menez ed El Shaarawy. E lo stesso Honda.
> 
> Insomma io non la vedo così tragica questa situazione del: "chi fa l'assist per la prima punta?".



Aspetta, Martinez e Destro sono due prime punte diversissime tra loro.

Martinez è u a punta che svaria su tutto il fronte offensivo, da profondità, sa andare in contropiede, saltare l'uomo, fare uno-due con i compagni.

È una punta alla Falcao, alla Eto'o, alla Torres come tipologia di calciatore.

Destro ha un enorme fiuto del goal e buona tecnica di base, ma è una punta alla Toni, alla Gilardino, alla Pazzini. È la classica punta italiana che, se servita, si esalta e ti rende molti goal a stagione. Ma purtroppo abbiamo un centrocampo assolutamente privo di tecnica. Non possiamo pensare che possano servirlo solo Menez e Cerci o Taarabt se vengono. Destro al Milan saranno soldi buttati imho.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra*





The P ha scritto:


> Aspetta, Martinez e apDestro sono due prime punte diversissime tra loro.
> 
> Martinez è u a punta che svaria su tutto il fronte offensivo, da profondità, sa andare in contropiede, saltare l'uomo, fare uno-due con i compagni.
> 
> ...



Martinez non lo puoi prendere. Non abbiamo 35 o addirittura secondo alcuni rumors 40 mlnper acquisirlo. Mi sembra logico.


----------



## Heaven (23 Agosto 2014)

Comunque una mia supposizione tragica. Alla Roma serve una punta alla Martinez (che aveva cercato prima di noi tempo fà) secondo me, uno che si alterni con Totti. Adesso noi compriamo Destro a 25mln (che se consideravano forte non lasciavano andare perchè con la cessione imminente di Benatia non hanno bisogno di vendere) , ne aggiungono altri 5 e prendono Martinez

Sarebbe quasi peggio di finanziare Tevez alla Juve con Matri


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Agosto 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> parlavo a livello tattico. destro è una punta che dev'essere servita e noi non abbiamo uno solo giocatore che fa questo tipo di gioco. Solo Menez, ma sappiamo che deve essere ispirato.
> 
> È la verità ragazzi, non sto divpcendo che destro é scarso.
> 
> ...



pure inzaghi faceva parte di quella categoria e di certo non ha fatto male


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2014)

*



Alfredo Pedullà: Per Destro il Milan ha offerto 15 milioni, la Roma ne chiede 25 con possibile sconto e il Chelsea è sempre alla finestra

Clicca per allargare...

*
Andate a rivedervi i gol di Destro di quest'anno. Sono tutti gol dove: ci sono giocate dei compagni che lo servono sulla linea della porta, papere dei portieri, errori gravi dei difensori avversari.

Questi ci stanno tirando dietro un pacco enorme a 20 milioni e passa...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi pacco o non pacco questo offre il convento purtroppo. Galliani ha sbagliato semplicemente a vendere Balotelli senza avere in mano il sostituto. Ma forse l'input della proprietà è questo: intanto incassiamo, poi vediamo di risparmiare. Destro già è oro colato, perché secondo me prenderemo uno tra Eto'o e Torres alla fine.


----------



## The P (23 Agosto 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pure inzaghi faceva parte di quella categoria e di certo non ha fatto male



beh Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa, Kakà, Sheva... non mi sembrano niente male come assist-man.

Poi Inzaghi non fa parte di questa categoria, Inzagi è un giocatore unico: l'unico calciatore tecnicamente molto scarso capace di essere un fuoriclasse.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> beh Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa, Kakà, Sheva... non mi sembrano niente male come assist-man.
> 
> Poi Inzaghi non fa parte di questa categoria, Inzagi è un giocatore unico: l'unico calciatore tecnicamente molto scarso capace di essere un fuoriclasse.



Esattamente. Non bestemmiamo. Inzaghi è stato un'eccezione che, probabilmente, non si ripeterà mai più nel calcio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Agosto 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> beh Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa, Kakà, Sheva... non mi sembrano niente male come assist-man.
> 
> Poi Inzaghi non fa parte di questa categoria, Inzagi è un giocatore unico: l'unico calciatore tecnicamente molto scarso capace di essere un fuoriclasse.


Inzaghi ricorda Gerd Muller. A ogni modo Destro secondo me non è così scarso, il problema è che, come dici giustamente tu, non ci sono assistman. Bisognerebbe andare a investire su qualche giocatore di quel tipo, ma se non è un attaccante la proprietà non sgancia un euro. Quando lo capiranno che ci servono uno o due centrocampisti con i piedi buoni? Van Ginkel poteva essere un buon innesto per esempio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Agosto 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> beh Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa, Kakà, Sheva... non mi sembrano niente male come assist-man.
> 
> Poi Inzaghi non fa parte di questa categoria, Inzagi è un giocatore unico: l'unico calciatore tecnicamente molto scarso capace di essere un fuoriclasse.



appunto quindi il problema non è destro ma la mancanza di centrocampisti in grado di fare due passaggi di fila


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 23



Ah, vecchio allora


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2014)

dai destro no vi prego, mi tenevo balotelli prima di lui!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2014)

*secondo Sky la trattativa Destro-Milan è ben avviata, nonostante non si sia ancora parlato di cifre*



The P ha scritto:


> parlavo a livello tattico. destro è una punta che dev'essere servita e noi non abbiamo uno solo giocatore che fa questo tipo di gioco. Solo Menez, ma sappiamo che deve essere ispirato.
> 
> È la verità ragazzi, non sto divpcendo che destro é scarso.
> 
> ...



Allora bisognava tenere Mario, quelle punte che dici te costano più di 40 milioni


Di Jackson non parlo 

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] andiamo troppo d'accordo non mi sta bene sta cosa


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *secondo Sky la trattativa Destro-Milan è ben avviata, nonostante non si sia ancora parlato di cifre*



Lol, è di che si sarebbe parlato? Di cifre si è parlato eccome, visto che l'incontro c'è stato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Agosto 2014)

Destro non ha avuto ancora quella continuitá di utilizzo necessaria per valutarlo. 
Potrebbe essere un nuovo Crespo (lo ricorda molto nei movimenti senza palla) oppure un nuovo Comandini o Javi Moreno.

Se Sabatini lo cede per meno di 20 milioni vuol dire che lui (molto piú bravo dei nostri a valutare il talento) non ci crede moltissimo.

Comunque a parte Martinez é l'unico dei nomi fatti che ha un senso.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi pacco o non pacco questo offre il convento purtroppo. Galliani ha sbagliato semplicemente a vendere Balotelli senza avere in mano il sostituto. Ma forse l'input della proprietà è questo: intanto incassiamo, poi vediamo di risparmiare. Destro già è oro colato, perché secondo me prenderemo uno tra Eto'o e Torres alla fine.



Il sostituto in mano ce l'hanno ed è Jackson Martinez. Ma avere un sostituto un mano non significa averlo già comprato.
Non basta dire al Porto "Sentite, se cediamo Balotelli, noi vi compriamo Jackson Martinez a 25 milioni". Il Porto ti dice intanto che certezze hai di vendere Balotelli. Ma di certezze il Milan non ne aveva e il Porto comunque non sta lì ad aspettarti per cortesia. Non si sarebbero fatti problemi a cedere il giocatore a un altro club se fosse arrivata un'offerta congrua alle loro richieste. Il Porto è un club che cerca di monetizzare sempre il più possibile dai suoi pezzi pregiati e attenderà ancora qualche giorno prima di decidere a quanto vendere. 
Se non entrano in Champions sono maggiormente costretti a venderlo. In ogni caso è molto difficile che il giocatore resti al Porto. Se non va al Milan va altrove, però il Milan è la società che più lo ha corteggiato, per cui dovremmo essere in cima alle sue preferenze.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *secondo Sky la trattativa Destro-Milan è ben avviata, nonostante non si sia ancora parlato di cifre*



La cosa positiva di Destro è che è giovane ed ha molti estimatori,dando ampie possibilità di rivendita.
A parte quello,non mi diceva nulla a Siena e non mi dice nulla ora che costa 25 milioni (che per noi sono come 100 di un'altra squadra).
E non mi piace nemmeno il fatto che finanzieremmo un altro gran colpo alla Roma.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Agosto 2014)

Balotelli é stato venduto per 20 milioni. Il mercato fa i prezzi, e stante la situazione Destro non può costare più di 15 milioni. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Comunque una mia supposizione tragica. Alla Roma serve una punta alla Martinez (che aveva cercato prima di noi tempo fà) secondo me, uno che si alterni con Totti.
> 
> Sarebbe quasi peggio di finanziare Tevez alla Juve con Matri



Il Milan non comprerà Destro a 25 milioni.
Se spende una cifra molto alta per una prima punta lo fa solo per un nome suggestivo (come Jackson Matinez).



> Adesso noi compriamo Destro a 25mln (*che se consideravano forte non lasciavano andare perchè con la cessione imminente di Benatia non hanno bisogno di vendere*) , ne aggiungono altri 5 e prendono Martinez



Non sono d'accordo.
La Roma adotta la stessa politica della Juventus di Moggi. Alcuni giocatori venivano presi per fare lo zoccolo duro della squadra, altri erano solo di passaggio.
Vieri alla Juve era durato un anno e Moggi l'aveva ceduto senza pensarci troppo all'Atletico Madrid, ma questo non significava che lo cedeva perchè non lo considerava forte.

Tra l'altro Vieri all'età di Destro stava all'Atalanta. 
Si sottovaluta troppo la qualità di Destro.
Premesso che per me non arriva perchè il Milan punta ad altro, ma nell'eventualità, vogliamo davvero fare gli schizzonisi per uno come lui? 
Uno che a 23 anni è la prima punta titolare della Roma seconda classificata in campionato, che nel club giallorosso ha una media di un goal ogni due partite senza tirare rigori e punizioni e che ha ancora ampissimi margini di miglioramento.


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> @Frikez andiamo troppo d'accordo non mi sta bene sta cosa



Dobbiamo tornare a parlare di Muntari 

Capisco la perplessità di molti ma Destro non c'entra nulla con Gilardino e soci, vede la porta e quando ha la palla tra i piedi sa cosa fare, tant'è che Zeman lo provò anche a destra facendogli fare un lavoro di copertura notevole.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Balotelli é stato venduto per 20 milioni. Il mercato fa i prezzi, e stante la situazione Destro non può costare più di 15 milioni. Non scherziamo.



E' impensabile che lo vendano a 15 milioni, visto che è più o meno quanto l'hanno pagato per prenderlo dal Siena (tra soldi e contropartite tecniche).
Minimo ci vogliono 20 milioni. 
Se li vale o no è tutto da vedere, ma una prima punta titolare alla Roma, di 23 anni, di ottime prospettive, con una media goal rispettabilissima...Nelle quotazioni attuali non stupisce che la Roma vada a chiedere non meno di 25 milioni. 
All'estero c'è chi ha pagato molto di più per giocatori meno forti di Destro (il Liverpool pagò Carroll 40 milioni, poi rivelatosi non all'altezza e rivenduto al West Ham per 18 milioni) e la Roma preferisce sempre a venderlo al di fuori dell'Italia, sia per non rinforzare una rivale come il Milan sia perchè solo all'estero può venderlo a grosse cifre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *secondo Sky la trattativa Destro-Milan è ben avviata, nonostante non si sia ancora parlato di cifre*




*Milan Channel: conferma l'incontro di oggi con Sabatini, al momento però non si può parlare di vera trattativa per Destro, l'offerta dei rossoneri non è stata formulata, fa parte della lista per sostituire Balotelli ma non è l'unico.


Pedullà: La Roma per Destro chiede 25 milioni, il Milan è pronto ad offrire 4/5 milioni subito con riscatto obbligato a 12/13 milioni per un totale di 17 milioni, contatti continui per capire se c'è margine di trattativa. La Roma sta valutando con la volontà di cedere solo uno tra Destro o Benatia con la differenza che il difensore ha praticamente rotto con la Roma a differenza di Destro che non ha chiesto la cessione e a Roma si trova bene.

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport la Roma valuta Destro 25 milioni il Milan vuole un prestito con riscatto fissato a 12 milioni, a queste condizioni difficile chiudere la trattativa vista la netta distanza.
*


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2014)

Nel frattempo Destro sta giocando in amichevole contro l'AEK atene. Possibilità di cessione scarsine


----------



## Stex (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: conferma l'incontro di oggi con Sabatini, al momento però non si può parlare di vera trattativa per Destro, l'offerta dei rossoneri non è stata formulata, fa parte della lista per sostituire Balotelli ma non è l'unico.
> 
> 
> Pedullà: La Roma per Destro chiede 25 milioni, il Milan è pronto ad offrire 4/5 milioni subito con riscatto obbligato a 12/13 milioni per un totale di 17 milioni, contatti continui per capire se c'è margine di trattativa. La Roma sta valutando con la volontà di cedere solo uno tra Destro o Benatia con la differenza che il difensore ha praticamente rotto con la Roma a differenza di Destro che non ha chiesto la cessione e a Roma si trova bene.
> ...



a 17 sarebbe ottimo. ripeto è l'unico che mi piacerebbe al milan. poi dobbiamo guardare anche al valore attuale del milan, una squadra da europa league, al massimo da 3 posto se ti va bene.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: conferma l'incontro di oggi con Sabatini, al momento però non si può parlare di vera trattativa per Destro, l'offerta dei rossoneri non è stata formulata, fa parte della lista per sostituire Balotelli ma non è l'unico.
> 
> 
> Pedullà: La Roma per Destro chiede 25 milioni, il Milan è pronto ad offrire 4/5 milioni subito con riscatto obbligato a 12/13 milioni per un totale di 17 milioni, contatti continui per capire se c'è margine di trattativa. La Roma sta valutando con la volontà di cedere solo uno tra Destro o Benatia con la differenza che il difensore ha praticamente rotto con la Roma a differenza di Destro che non ha chiesto la cessione e a Roma si trova bene.
> ...




Benissimo. Spero che salti tutto.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: conferma l'incontro di oggi con Sabatini, al momento però non si può parlare di vera trattativa per Destro, l'offerta dei rossoneri non è stata formulata, fa parte della lista per sostituire Balotelli ma non è l'unico.
> 
> 
> Pedullà: La Roma per Destro chiede 25 milioni, il Milan è pronto ad offrire 4/5 milioni subito con riscatto obbligato a 12/13 milioni per un totale di 17 milioni, contatti continui per capire se c'è margine di trattativa. La Roma sta valutando con la volontà di cedere solo uno tra Destro o Benatia con la differenza che il difensore ha praticamente rotto con la Roma a differenza di Destro che non ha chiesto la cessione e a Roma si trova bene.
> ...



Ricordo che il capocannoniere della scorsa serie A è stato venduto a 20.


----------



## S T B (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: conferma l'incontro di oggi con Sabatini, al momento però non si può parlare di vera trattativa per Destro, l'offerta dei rossoneri non è stata formulata, fa parte della lista per sostituire Balotelli ma non è l'unico.
> 
> 
> Pedullà: La Roma per Destro chiede 25 milioni, il Milan è pronto ad offrire 4/5 milioni subito con riscatto obbligato a 12/13 milioni per un totale di 17 milioni, contatti continui per capire se c'è margine di trattativa. La Roma sta valutando con la volontà di cedere solo uno tra Destro o Benatia con la differenza che il difensore ha praticamente rotto con la Roma a differenza di Destro che non ha chiesto la cessione e a Roma si trova bene.
> ...



se prendono anche Cerci l'operazione può avere un senso, ma se prendere Destro significa prendere solo lui e dire addio all'esterno allora no grazie. Destro da solo e a quelle cifre è tutto fuorchè un affare...


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: conferma l'incontro di oggi con Sabatini, al momento però non si può parlare di vera trattativa per Destro, l'offerta dei rossoneri non è stata formulata, fa parte della lista per sostituire Balotelli ma non è l'unico.
> 
> 
> Pedullà: La Roma per Destro chiede 25 milioni, il Milan è pronto ad offrire 4/5 milioni subito con riscatto obbligato a 12/13 milioni per un totale di 17 milioni, contatti continui per capire se c'è margine di trattativa. La Roma sta valutando con la volontà di cedere solo uno tra Destro o Benatia con la differenza che il difensore ha praticamente rotto con la Roma a differenza di Destro che non ha chiesto la cessione e a Roma si trova bene.
> ...



Dai che arriva


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo "La Repubblica", Mattia Destro una volta chiestogli se fosse rimasto a Roma avrebbe risposto << Vediamo, vediamo... >>*


----------



## InsideTheFire (24 Agosto 2014)

Una volta tanto quello che offre il Milan si avvicina di più al reale valore del ragazzo rispetto a quanto chiede la Roma....in ogni caso è forse l'unica opportunità di valore realmente fattibile visto che sia j.martinez e tantopiù falcao sono nomi a mio avviso che non rientrano nella realtà attuale...Destro ha dalla sua sicuramente la discreta esperienza vista la sua giovane età.. sulla carta però la roma perderrebbe l'unica prima punta titolare in rosa...


----------



## The Ripper (24 Agosto 2014)

Giovane e conosce la Serie A... ha fame, e vede la porta. Per me fa la differenza.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Giovane e conosce la Serie A... ha fame, e vede la porta. Per me fa la differenza.



si ma pagarlo 25 milioni é da pazzi...


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2014)

Ovvio 25 mln siano una cifra fuori logica. Certo a me piace, se fisicamente sta bene mi piace, fin dai tempi della primavera ho sempre detto che Destro è uno che vede la porta come pochi, pochissimi attaccanti. Sa giocare in area, sa attaccare la profondità ed ha freddezza sotto porta. Per se, ripeto se fisicamente sta bene, è un'attaccante che da noi potrebbe fare molto bene.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2014)

*L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *




Mi sono già rassegnato. Alla fine arriverà questo qui. Che delusione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *



Ma no ma noooo questo è l ennesimo mediocre gilardinato


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma no ma noooo questo è l ennesimo mediocre gilardinato



Non ho più parole.

Credo che in sede di mercato Inzaghi sia il perfetto compare di Galliani.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *




.


----------



## aleslash (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *


Io misa che quest'anno passo


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Agosto 2014)

A me non dispiace. Ad oggi non e' certamente uno che fa la differenza, ma non vedo cosa abbiano di meglio Jackson Martinez o chicharito, ed e' sicuramente meglio di damiao o Torres.
Certo, nessuno dei papapili ci da' un valore aggiunto. 
A meno che quel qualcuno non sia Falcao, e allora le cose cambiano. Tutti gli Altri hanno pro e contro


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2014)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> A me non dispiace. Ad oggi non e' certamente uno che fa la differenza, ma non vedo cosa abbiano di meglio Jackson Martinez o chicharito, ed e' sicuramente meglio di damiao o Torres.
> Certo, nessuno dei papapili ci da' un valore aggiunto.
> A meno che quel qualcuno non sia Falcao, e allora le cose cambiano. Tutti gli Altri hanno pro e contro



a quel punto rimango pure cosi... spendere tanti soldi per non migliorare e inutile.
vadano a prendere cerci, taarabt e un centrocampista.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2014)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> A me non dispiace. Ad oggi non e' certamente uno che fa la differenza, ma non vedo cosa abbiano di meglio Jackson Martinez o chicharito, ed e' sicuramente meglio di damiao o Torres.
> Certo, nessuno dei papapili ci da' un valore aggiunto.
> A meno che quel qualcuno non sia Falcao, e allora le cose cambiano. Tutti gli Altri hanno pro e contro



Sì però Destro lo sappiamo che tipo di giocatore è e quel che può fare, a questo punto provo qualcun altro, e non è per fare gli esterofili...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì però Destro lo sappiamo che tipo di giocatore è e quel che può fare, a questo punto provo qualcun altro, e non è per fare gli esterofili...


 Esatto , se mi devo prendere un mediocre tanto vale rimanere così e mettere il cash per esterno e centrocampista ..


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2014)

A me Destro piace molto, anche se mi preoccupa parecchi la sua "fragilità" fisica. Le ultime due stagioni le ha fatte sempre a metà.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *



Ragà ma ceduto Balo, chi pensavate che il Milan puntasse??? Martinez che costa quasi 40 mln??? Falcao che ti costa 24 mln lordi annui??? Cioè anche a me non piace Destro, ma non facciamo quelli che si sorprendono in negativo. Bisognava tenere Mario. Punto.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2014)

e dire che il Borussia ha pagato Immobile 20 milioni, noi vogliamo regalarne 25 milioni per Destro?? ma ci rendiamo conto?


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Agosto 2014)

ma che differenza c'e' tra destro e pazzini...a parte l'eta' ovviamente...

balotelli venduto a 20 milioni e destro valutato 25 milioni....c'e' qualcosa che non torna.


----------



## Snake (24 Agosto 2014)

inutile ricordare che destro due anni fa si poteva prendere alla metà di quanto lo pagheremo ora, per questo come sempre ringraziare Adriano Galliani


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> inutile ricordare che destro due anni fa si poteva prendere alla metà di quanto lo pagheremo ora, per questo come sempre ringraziare Adriano Galliani



Va beh poi abbiamo preso Balotelli a gennaio e scambiato Cassano con Pazzini, comunque Balotelli andava tenuto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2014)

Prenderlo a 25 mln è comunque una follia.


----------



## Frikez (24 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *



Speriamo di chiudere in fretta.



Snake ha scritto:


> inutile ricordare che destro due anni fa si poteva prendere alla metà di quanto lo pagheremo ora, per questo come sempre ringraziare Adriano Galliani



Amen, dal nostro amico Preziosi tra l'altro.


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Agosto 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Va beh poi abbiamo preso Balotelli a gennaio e scambiato Cassano con Pazzini, comunque Balotelli andava tenuto.


Non scambio alla pari cassano-pazzini ma gli abbiamo pure dato dei soldi.

Cassano più 7 milioni per pazzini, più 12 di matri più i 22 di balotelli: ti prendevi un top invece ora devi investire altri soldi.
Assurdo.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2014)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> ma che differenza c'e' tra destro e pazzini...a parte l'eta' ovviamente...
> 
> balotelli venduto a 20 milioni e destro valutato 25 milioni....c'e' qualcosa che non torna.



C'è una differenza enorme. Pazzini è un attaccante mediocre che ogni tanto fa qualcosa di buono. Destro è giovane, è uno dei giocatori più prolifici della Serie A e ha molti margini di miglioramento. 

Balotelli è stato venduto a cifre "basse" perchè il giocatore non aveva mercato alle cifre che voleva il Milan, soprattutto dopo il pessimo Mondiale dentro e fuori dal campo. Destro invece a differenza di Balotelli ha mercato perchè non è una testa calda e perchè sai cosa ti dà sul campo.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> C'è una differenza enorme. Pazzini è un attaccante mediocre che ogni tanto fa qualcosa di buono. Destro è giovane, è uno dei giocatori più prolifici della Serie A e ha molti margini di miglioramento.
> 
> Balotelli è stato venduto a cifre "basse" perchè il giocatore non aveva mercato alle cifre che voleva il Milan, soprattutto dopo il pessimo Mondiale dentro e fuori dal campo. Destro invece a differenza di Balotelli ha mercato perchè non è una testa calda e perchè sai cosa ti dà sul campo.



Sinceramente a leggere i numeri di Destro, mi viene da pensare tutto tranne che alla prolificità. L'anno scorso ha avuto una buona media gol, ma quello che penso è che sia stato un anno fortunato. Ha fatto dei gol che avrebbe fatto anche Pazzini a occhi chiusi.

Sabatini non è fesso, se lo vende un motivo c'è.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma no ma noooo questo è l ennesimo mediocre gilardinato



Non capisco tutto questo scetticismo generale su Destro.
Destro ha una media goal superiore a quella di Balotelli, nonostante non abbia tirato rigori e punizioni. 
Dal punto di vista dei numeri Destro è migliore di Balotelli.
E a differenza di Balotelli, Destro è più disciplinato tatticamente e non fa il matto fuori e dentro dal campo.

Sono sicuro che se fosse arrivato Mandzukic non ci sarebbe lo stesso scetticismo che c'è per Destro, tuttavia Mandzukic alla stessa età stava in Croazia, mentre Destro a 23 anni è la prima punta titolare della Roma. 
Se Mandzukic giocava nel Bayern Monaco, a maggior ragione Destro può giocare nel Milan.


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> mentre Destro a 23 anni è la prima punta titolare della Roma.



Beh no, titolare proprio no. Non lo era l'anno scorso e nemmeno quest'anno, altrimenti non sarebbe sul mercato


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutto questo scetticismo generale su Destro.
> Destro ha una media goal superiore a quella di Balotelli, nonostante non abbia tirato rigori e punizioni.
> Dal punto di vista dei numeri Destro è migliore di Balotelli.
> E a differenza di Balotelli, Destro è più disciplinato tatticamente e non fa il matto fuori e dentro dal campo.
> ...



E' il panchinaro di un quarantenne.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sinceramente a leggere i numeri di Destro, mi viene da pensare tutto tranne che alla prolificità. L'anno scorso ha avuto una buona media gol, ma quello che penso è che sia stato un anno fortunato. Ha fatto dei gol che avrebbe fatto anche Pazzini a occhi chiusi.
> 
> Sabatini non è fesso, se lo vende un motivo c'è.



Ha una media goal superiore a quella di Balotelli (media goal che si alza ulteriormente se togliamo i rigori a Balotelli).
Fa il tipo di goal che faceva Inzaghi, reti apparentemente facili ma che in realtà erano frutto dell'intuizione e dell'abilità di disimpegnarsi dall'avversario facendosi trovare al posto giusto al momento giusto.
Da Destro ci si aspetta uno che faccia goal e che tenga occupati gli avversari a favore degli esterni. Lo spettacolo lo devono dare Elsha e Cerci.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

Io lo lascio volentieri a Roma a scaldare la panchina a nonno Totti e vado a prendere Eto'o senza manco pensarci.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

Ma poi questi hanno pagato Iturbe 22 milioni (+ 2 di bonus), praticamente comprandogli Destro gli paghiamo l'acquisto che serviva a noi. lol.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Beh no, titolare proprio no. Non lo era l'anno scorso e nemmeno quest'anno, altrimenti non sarebbe sul mercato



Non è un giocatore inamovibile visto che la Roma ha un parco attaccanti abbastanza vario che gli consente di cambiare modulo e tattica a seconda degli avversari e delle situazioni, ma di fatto è un titolare. Delle 20 partite che ha giocato è partito spesso dall'inizio e solo poche volte dalla panchina.
Ha saltato quasi tutto il girone d'andata per un infortunio e non ha giocato 4 giornate di ritorno per squalifica, ma quando era a disposizione ha giocato praticamente sempre. Garcia non ha mai rinunciato a lui.

Il fatto che sia sul mercato non cambia le cose. Lamela e Marquinhos erano titolari e la Roma li ha ceduti. 
Non esiste nessun giocatore della Roma che sia incedibile.




Admin ha scritto:


> E' il panchinaro di un quarantenne.



Secondo Wikipedia, termina la stagione con 20 presenze e 13 reti in campionato, con una media di un goal ogni 93 minuti, la migliore della Serie A.

Transfermarkt riporta che su 20 partite è partito titolare 14 volte e 6 dalla panchina.
Io non dico che sia una stella del calcio, ma che comunque se arriva c'è poco di cui lamentarsi, anche considerando che è molto giovane e che alla sua età molte prime punte diventate poi famose erano ancora molto grezze o sconosciute.
A 25 milioni è tanto, per me la valutazione giusta per Destro è tra i 18 e 20 milioni, però la Roma l'aveva pagato molto, per cui è comprensibile che cerchino un certo margine di guadagno.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2014)

Altri numeri e analisi (non è copia-incolla come da regolamento).

_Mattia Destro, recuperato dall'infortunio, dopo la doppietta alla Sampdoria ha toccato 26 reti in Serie A, all’età di 22 anni e 11 mesi, superando Totti e Pruzzo. Sono in pochi a vantare così tante reti nella massima serie alla stessa età. Neppure Del Piero e Montella, oppure Vieri e Inzaghi, Signori o Vialli: Mattia Destro li ha staccati tutti. Bobo Vieri era appena a 8 reti, Inzaghi a 2, Signori giocava addirittura in C. Pruzzo, il grande bomber della Roma era arrivato a 25, mentre Totti era a 24. L’unico ad arrivare a 26 era stato Cavani, e questo dice tutto._


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Altri numeri e analisi (non è copia-incolla come da regolamento).
> 
> _Mattia Destro, recuperato dall'infortunio, dopo la doppietta alla Sampdoria ha toccato 26 reti in Serie A, all’età di 22 anni e 11 mesi, superando Totti e Pruzzo. Sono in pochi a vantare così tante reti nella massima serie alla stessa età. Neppure Del Piero e Montella, oppure Vieri e Inzaghi, Signori o Vialli: Mattia Destro li ha staccati tutti. Bobo Vieri era appena a 8 reti, Inzaghi a 2, Signori giocava addirittura in C. Pruzzo, il grande bomber della Roma era arrivato a 25, mentre Totti era a 24. L’unico ad arrivare a 26 era stato Cavani, e questo dice tutto._



Vedi l'allegato 983


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 983




Gilardino non aveva gli stessi numeri di Destro, anche se non era molto lontano. 
Però Gilardino giocava a Parma e ha dimostrato di non reggere uno stadio importante come San Siro.
Destro invece ha dimostrato che in una big ci sta bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 983



Peccato che dal Parma al Milan 2005 è un balzo avanti pazzesco e dalla Roma al Milan 2014 il passo sia indietro


Dettagli


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Altri numeri e analisi (non è copia-incolla come da regolamento).
> 
> _Mattia Destro, recuperato dall'infortunio, dopo la doppietta alla Sampdoria ha toccato 26 reti in Serie A, all’età di 22 anni e 11 mesi, superando Totti e Pruzzo. Sono in pochi a vantare così tante reti nella massima serie alla stessa età. Neppure Del Piero e Montella, oppure Vieri e Inzaghi, Signori o Vialli: Mattia Destro li ha staccati tutti. Bobo Vieri era appena a 8 reti, Inzaghi a 2, Signori giocava addirittura in C. Pruzzo, il grande bomber della Roma era arrivato a 25, mentre Totti era a 24. L’unico ad arrivare a 26 era stato Cavani, e questo dice tutto._



dando un'occhiata rapida a wiki ho visto che pato li ha stracciati questi numeri. 

cmq tornando a destro, a me non dispiacerebbe, ma non mi convince sul piano fisico, mi sembra uno di cristallo.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2014)

Tra l'altro Mourinho ha fatto sapere che fanno un'offerta per Destro (ne ha parlato anche l'agente del giocatore) se riescono a piazzare Torres.
Se Destro va al Chelsea e noi invece di Jackson Martinez prendiamo Torres/Soldato/Negredo/Eto'o, quale sarebbe la reazione della maggiorparte dei tifosi? 
Adesso ci si lamenta di Destro, ma se per qualche ragione non si riuscisse ad arrivare a Jackson Martinez e ci lasciassimo sfuggire Destro, poi ci sarebbero i rimpianti per essercelo fatto scappare (e Mourinho di certo non è diventato matto se ha detto che desidera portare Destro al Chelsea).


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gilardino non aveva gli stessi numeri di Destro, anche se non era molto lontano.
> Però Gilardino giocava a Parma e ha dimostrato di non reggere uno stadio importante come San Siro.
> Destro invece ha dimostrato che in una big ci sta bene.





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Peccato che dal Parma al Milan 2005 è un balzo avanti pazzesco e dalla Roma al Milan 2014 il passo sia indietro
> 
> 
> Dettagli


Sì parlava di numeri. I numeri sono quelli, sono analitici, si leggono e basta. Gilardino è un luglio 1982 e a luglio 2005 (anni 23) aveva già segnato ben 59 gol in serie A.
Numeri. Non li ho mica tirati in ballo io, ho solo riportato un esempio.


----------



## aleslash (25 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fa il tipo di goal che faceva Inzaghi



Per favore ragazzi, cose così no eh, il fiuto del gol di Inzaghi è unico, destro è il classico attaccante italiano, eppure ne abbiamo provati tanti (Gilardino,Pazzini,Matri ecc), ma a voi non basta...


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dando un'occhiata rapida a wiki ho visto che pato li ha stracciati questi numeri.
> 
> cmq tornando a destro, a me non dispiacerebbe, ma non mi convince sul piano fisico, mi sembra uno di cristallo.



Pato si è perso nel pieno della sua carriera, come capita a diversi giocatori e come capita spessissimo ai brasiliani.
Occhio che quella di Destro è una media presenze+reti, non numero di reti in Serie A alla stessa età.
Tra l'altro sempre parlando di media presenze+reti e goal segnati ogni tot minuti, questa era la classifica europea ad Aprile.
_
Messi Barcellona 78.3'
Aguero Man City 79.5'
Destro Roma 83.0'
Ronaldo Real Madrid 84.5'
Ibai Gomez Ath.Bilbao 85.0'
Suarez Liverpool 86.4'
Rossi Fiorentina 100.2'
Sturridge Liverpool 100.3'
Ibrahimovic PSG 103.2'
Diego Costa Atl.Madrid 103.3_

Il discorso infortuni è un altro paio di maniche. 
Destro quasi sicuramente non ti fa un campionato intero, su questo c'è poco da discutere ed è un elemento su cui riflettere se vale la pena puntare su un giocatore soggetto a infortuni oppure no. Però và detto che quasi tutti i grandi attaccanti non fanno stagioni intere (vedi Inzaghi).


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Per favore ragazzi, cose così no eh, il fiuto del gol di Inzaghi è unico, destro è il classico attaccante italiano, eppure ne abbiamo provati tanti (Gilardino,Pazzini,Matri ecc), ma a voi non basta...



Fa quel tipo di goal, non c'è nulla di male a dirlo. 
Poi vedi, tu adesso sei scosso perchè ho messo sulla stessa riga Inzaghi e Destro (senza comunque voler dire che Destro sia forte quanto lo era il miglior Inzaghi), ma Inzaghi alla stessa età di Destro faceva la riserva al Parma ed era considerato un giovane interessante (che l'anno successivo ebbe un'inaspettata esplosione).
Pazzini e Matri sono imparagonabili rispetto a Destro. Matri a 23 anni era in Serie B e solo dopo diverso tempo aveva iniziato a ingranare un po' senza mai raggiungere chissà quali vette. Pazzini era invece una giovane promessa tanto quanto lo è Destro, ma sempre alla stessa età non ha mai fatto gli stessi numeri (e giocava comunque alla Fiorentina, una piazza pretenziosa ma meno prestigiosa e "pesante" di quella di Roma). 

Destro è uno dei migliori giovani italiani che ci sono in giro. 
Può piacere e può non piacere, per carità, ma non si può dire che sia uno scarpone nè che il Milan faccia una pessima operazione di mercato se lo porta a Milanello.
Magari Destro verrà da noi e farà schifo, ma dopo aver visto a San Siro: Huntelaar (che comunque non era male), Amoroso, Oliveira, Borriello, Matri, Robinho...Non me la sento proprio di lamentarmi di Destro.


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2014)

Io la vedo così:
Se si vuole provare a costruire qualcosa, almeno uno stralcio di progetto si compra Destro. Giovane e con la speranza che non si riveli il nuovo Gilardino di turno.
Anche perché, diciamoci, la verità le alternative sono tutti giocatori che non si inventano il gol dal nulla e non abbiamo dietro la squadra giusta per supportarli al meglio. Anche arrivasse Falcao con gli assist di Muntari e Montolivo ed i cross di Abate ed Armero ad andar bene potremmo giusto qualificarci in Champions. Ci fosse un Ibra 2.0 il discorso sarebbe diverso...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi, chi non vuole destro è un pazzo.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (25 Agosto 2014)

leggo dei commenti raccapriccianti..quasi razzisti al contrario. E' proprio vero che noi italiani siamo esterofili da far schifo...si storce il naso per Destro che ha fatto più gol che presenze l'anno scorso, che se si chiamava Destrinho o Destrovic saremmo qui a sbavare. Poi siamo tutti bravi a lamentarci che la nazionale va male.

Io personalmente sarei per un Milan di soli italiani o al massimo tre stranieri, come tanti anni fa. Di ridurmi come l'Inter, il Napoli, il Verona, la Fiorentina, che sono praticamente squadre estere, non ci penso nemmeno.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io lo lascio volentieri a Roma a scaldare la panchina a nonno Totti e vado a prendere Eto'o senza manco pensarci.



ecco il manifesto della mediocrità del tifoso italiano....prenderebbe un 32enne a fine carriera sparito dalle scene mondiali da anni solo perchè ha un nome straniero e rinuncerebbe a un giovane talento italiano di 23 anni che ha ampi margini di miglioramento.

Destro fa la riserva a Totti perchè il Pupone a 40 anni pretende ancora di giocare titolare, la primadonna.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (25 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sinceramente a leggere i numeri di Destro, mi viene da pensare tutto tranne che alla prolificità. L'anno scorso ha avuto una buona media gol, ma quello che penso è che sia stato un anno fortunato. Ha fatto dei gol che avrebbe fatto anche Pazzini a occhi chiusi.
> 
> Sabatini non è fesso, se lo vende un motivo c'è.



come si vede che non avete giocato centravanti in vita vostra...magari vi sfugge che per fare i gol facili bisogna anche e soprattutto trovarsi pronti in area a farli. Destro ha dei movimenti che in Europa pochi possono vantare e noi ci permettiamo di schifarlo, bah....


----------



## Elshafenomeno (25 Agosto 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> potrebbe essere anche un fenomeno, ma
> 
> 1) non é possibile pagarlo più di Balotelli, ha la stessa età e neanche una stagione da titolare in Seria A. L'Europa poi non l'ha vista neanche con il binocolo.
> 
> 2) non è quello che ci serve. è addirittura preferibile Torres a questo punto.



In Europa non ci siamo quest'anno. 

E sarebbe titolare se Totti non pretendesse di giocare SEMPRE. Infatti se ne vuole andare perchè non sopporta più questa situazione, dicevano ieri a QSVS con Suma in prima fila.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (25 Agosto 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mi viene da piangere. Dopo Matri ancora gli stessi errori



Destro vale 150 Matri, non scherziamo...ha pure sette anni in meno e Matri deve ancora farla una stagione con più gol che minuti giocati.


----------



## AndrasWave (25 Agosto 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ecco il manifesto della mediocrità del tifoso italiano....prenderebbe un 32enne a fine carriera sparito dalle scene mondiali da anni solo perchè ha un nome straniero e rinuncerebbe a un giovane talento italiano di 23 anni che ha ampi margini di miglioramento.
> 
> Destro fa la riserva a Totti perchè il Pupone a 40 anni pretende ancora di giocare titolare, la primadonna.



Condivido in pieno.. Pazzesco che si preferisca un mercenario come Eto'o da strapagare, vecchio e a fine carriera per una stagione anonima come questa invece che puntare ad un ragazzo futuribile come Destro.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (25 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ahhhh se si chiamasse Destro Costa e fosse brasiliano....
> 
> 
> Non si può proprio dire che non tocchi bene la palla, ha un primo controllo importantissimo e sente il gol come pochissimi secondo me.
> ...




ecco il quinto vangelo secondo Dumbaghi.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (25 Agosto 2014)

peraltro il paragone con Giaccherinho...ma ci si rende conto che Giaccherini a 22 anni non era nessuno e giocava in serie C col Cesena? Lì sì era imbarazzante parlare di "Giaccherini sottovalutato solo perchè non ha il cognome straniero" perchè Giaccherini ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore mediocre sin dall'inizio della carriera, mentre Destro ha già dimostrato di valere qualcosa alla stessa età.


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Agosto 2014)

Magari arrivasse Destro!!!Magaaaaaaaaaaaari!!Ci metterei la firma col sangue.
E' un giocatore che mi piace un sacco.
Ma perché dovrebbe venire da noi?Nella Roma è un giocatore importante,giocherà la champions e lotterà per lo scudetto.
Che senso ha venire al Milan?


----------



## folletto (25 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, chi non vuole destro è un pazzo.



Per me invece Destro a certe cifre è veramente da pazzi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *



.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Per me invece Destro a certe cifre è veramente da pazzi



20 milioni per un attaccante con la media gol di 1 a partita? 

Quanto vorreste pagarlo? Meno di Parolo (esempio a caso) ?


----------



## pennyhill (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *



Per Di Marzio, questa settima Galliani chiederà il via libera a Berlusconi per provare a portare Mattia Destro in rossonero. Alternative Torres o Javier Hernandez, più staccato Eto'o, che potrebbe restare in Inghilterra.


----------



## folletto (25 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 20 milioni per un attaccante con la media gol di 1 a partita?
> 
> Quanto vorreste pagarlo? Meno di Parolo (esempio a caso) ?



Il suo valore di mercato è quello, ma io non lo prenderei comunque. Sarà che a me non è mai piaciuto ma fatto sta che non lo prenderei MAI a 20 mln o più


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il suo valore di mercato è quello, ma io non lo prenderei comunque. Sarà che a me non è mai piaciuto ma fatto sta che non lo prenderei MAI a 20 mln o più



Non condivido  , non vedo chi di meglio potremmo prendere a quella cifra.

Secondo te son piu' giusti 20 per Destro o 35 per Jackson Martinez?

Io preferirei comunque la scommessa Destro, però son opinioni.


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Agosto 2014)

Io continuo a non capire perché Destro dovrebbe lasciare la Roma per il Milan.
Li può giocare la Champions e lottare per lo scudetto.
Che senso ha venire al Milan?Booooh!

A me piace tanto come giocatore,ma non mi illudo per niente.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> come si vede che non avete giocato centravanti in vita vostra...magari vi sfugge che per fare i gol facili bisogna anche e soprattutto trovarsi pronti in area a farli. Destro ha dei movimenti che in Europa pochi possono vantare e noi ci permettiamo di schifarlo, bah....


Se vabbe, in Europa ci invidiano Destro, sicuro. Uno che respinge le papere dei portieri e segna sulla linea di porta dopo che i compagni hanno scartato metà squadra.

Il Chelsea come dissi puó permettersi di prendere destro semplicemente perchè ha già Diego Costa e Drogba in quel ruolo, oltre a Torres. Di certo non lo prendono per fargli fare il titolare.


----------



## folletto (25 Agosto 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non condivido  , non vedo chi di meglio potremmo prendere a quella cifra.
> 
> Secondo te son piu' giusti 20 per Destro o 35 per Jackson Martinez?
> 
> Io preferirei comunque la scommessa Destro, però son opinioni.



Io non credo che spenderanno 35 mln per Martinez. Di sicuro, avendo 35 mln da spendere, sarebbe meglio spenderne 20 per la punta e 15 per un centrocampista (sto buttando là dei numeri senza considerare ciò che pensano di fare nano e pelato, cosa che nessuno sa). Il problema è che qua si sta facendo un mercato "a casaccio" negli ultimi giorni e senza pensare troppo a ciò che davvero serve alla squadra.
Se arrivasse Destro + un centrocampista di qualità alla fine sarebbe anche un mercato fatto con un certo criterio, accetterei molto volentieri la cosa anche se, ripeto, a me Destro non piace (e comunque scordiamoci che si possa verificare una cosa del genere)


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Se vabbe, in Europa ci invidiano Destro, sicuro. Uno che respinge le papere dei portieri e segna sulla linea di porta dopo che i compagni hanno scartato metà squadra.*


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *



.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Agosto 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Quoto.

A calcio vince chi segna, mica chi è più forte "sulla carta".

Certo, ci vuole alle spalle una squadra che crea occasioni, ma con El Sha, Menez, e Honda in forma non credo sia questo il problema.

Ovvio a tutti piacerebbe Falcao, ma a volte bisogna accontentarsi e rischiare.


----------



## raducioiu (25 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capire perché Destro dovrebbe lasciare la Roma per il Milan.
> Li può giocare la Champions e lottare per lo scudetto.
> Che senso ha venire al Milan?Booooh!
> 
> A me piace tanto come giocatore,ma non mi illudo per niente.


E' la Roma che vuole venderlo, finanziano così il loro mercato (come l'anno scorso con Lamela e Marquinos).



> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *


 Rendiamoci conto che regaliamo i soldi alla Roma che andrà a prendere Martinez che vergogna sempre peggio.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Destro intervistato da Pedullà:"Il Milan potrebbe fare dei passi importanti molto presto". *





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Sisi, proprio uguale spiccicato. Anzi, secondo me Destro è pure più forte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sisi, proprio uguale spiccicato. Anzi, secondo me Destro è pure più forte.



Non ho detto che è uguale. Ma non si può giudicare in quel modo un attaccante.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2014)

Tra tutti i nomi che sono volati Martinez e Destro sono gli unici con un minimo di senso.
Purtroppo entrambi hanno valutazioni eccessive Martinez vale 20-25 milioni e ne chiedono 35. Destro (più debole di Martinez) ne vale 15 e ne chiedono 25.

Sopravvalutazione per sopravvalutazione andrei per Martinez che ha maggiori possibilitá di non essere un altro investimento sprecato tipo Matri.

Andava preso Mandzukic quando era sul mercato.


----------



## vota DC (25 Agosto 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Destro vale 150 Matri, non scherziamo...ha pure sette anni in meno e Matri deve ancora farla una stagione con più gol che minuti giocati.



Sa segnare anche senza il Cossu di turno che lo miracola, però ci si poteva svegliare prima di cedere Paloschi a 3 che nel fare gol nonostante comprimari scarsi ha superato Destro e ha solo un anno in più.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: la Roma per Destro vuole 25 milioni di euro. Il Milan è ancora distante, ma nei prossimi giorni Galliani cercherà di ottenere il via libera da Berlusconi. Le alternative sono Torres o Chicharito. Eto'o è vicino all'Everton. *


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Roma per Destro vuole 25 milioni di euro. Il Milan è ancora distante, ma nei prossimi giorni Galliani cercherà di ottenere il via libera da Berlusconi. Le alternative sono Torres o Chicharito. Eto'o è vicino all'Everton. *



A questo punto era meglio tenersi Balotelli.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Roma per Destro vuole 25 milioni di euro. Il Milan è ancora distante, ma nei prossimi giorni Galliani cercherà di ottenere il via libera da Berlusconi. Le alternative sono Torres o Chicharito. Eto'o è vicino all'Everton. *



Regalare alla Roma 25 milioni di Destro è pazzia. Pazzia pura.


----------



## Albijol (25 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sisi, proprio uguale spiccicato. Anzi, secondo me Destro è pure più forte.



Vatti a vedere quanti gol ha fatto Inzaghi all'età di Destro


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2014)

dare i soldi alla roma per rinforzarsi ancora più ed allungare il distacco in serie a...

this is milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Roma per Destro vuole 25 milioni di euro. Il Milan è ancora distante, ma nei prossimi giorni Galliani cercherà di ottenere il via libera da Berlusconi. Le alternative sono Torres o Chicharito. Eto'o è vicino all'Everton. *



Preferisco prendere gli altri due, regaliamo 25 milioni e loro vanno a prendere Matinez con i nostri soldi che pena, stanno riuscendo a farmi rimmpiangere Balotelli.


----------



## S T B (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Roma per Destro vuole 25 milioni di euro. Il Milan è ancora distante, ma nei prossimi giorni Galliani cercherà di ottenere il via libera da Berlusconi. Le alternative sono Torres o Chicharito. Eto'o è vicino all'Everton. *



allora meglio Chicharito... non possiamo finanziare un'altra volta un'italiana! Abbiamo già regalato Pirlo e Tevez alla Juve (con modalità differenti)...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Preferisco prendere gli altri due, regaliamo 25 milioni e loro vanno a prendere Matinez con i nostri soldi che pena, stanno riuscendo a farmi rimmpiangere Balotelli.



Non per niente al pranzo con Galliani e Sabatini c'era il procuratore di Martinez.
Mi sa che divento romanista.


----------



## robs91 (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Roma per Destro vuole 25 milioni di euro. Il Milan è ancora distante, ma nei prossimi giorni Galliani cercherà di ottenere il via libera da Berlusconi. Le alternative sono Torres o Chicharito. Eto'o è vicino all'Everton. *



Continuano a mettere Hernandez fra i papabili,però mi devono spiegare perchè lo United dovrebbe venderlo visto che in attacco hanno solo Van Persie(spesso infortunato) Rooney e Welbeck.
E tra l'altro il messicano come alternativa a Destro non si può leggere.Dovrebbe essere il contrario per una società seria.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

Adesso stanno mettendo in giro le voci di un "Assalto del Chelsea per Destro". Tutte balle per poi mettere in risalto l'acquisto da parte del Milan.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

La grande e unica specialità del bomber Mattia Destro: il gol a porta vuota.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (25 Agosto 2014)

mamma destro.... tra tutti i nomi gli unici buoni sono j martinez e eto'o


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La grande e unica specialità del bomber Mattia Destro: il gol a porta vuota.



In area si sa muovere, non è un caso se fa tanti gol a porta vuota, come li faceva uno come Pippo per dire, Destro sa attaccare la porta questo è un dato di fatto... poi è chiaro che se lo prendi è per fargli fare il centravanti, non il giocatore che dialoghi o che inventi gol dal nulla, altrimenti tenevi Balotelli....


----------



## Aragorn (25 Agosto 2014)

Non so se le voci sull'interesse del Chelsea per Destro siano opera della Roma (avete visto che c'è la fila per lui ?) o del Milan (visto che fenomeno prendiamo, lo vogliono tutti), resta il fatto che tutto ciò è veramente patetico.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> La grande e unica specialità del bomber Mattia Destro: il gol a porta vuota.



Destro o non Destro comunque sia la cosa pazzesca sarebbe non prendere un'ala o qualcuno che faccia gioco. La punta va comprata intendiamoci, ne abbiamo una in rosa, ma se abbiamo soldi per un solo giocatore "di livello" la spesa grossa non va fatta certo qui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2014)

Pare che di Inzaghi ne nasca uno ogni 100 anni, mah


Raul, VanNistelrooy, Klose, Trezeguet, il Crespo post infortunio...

Non vedo perché una squadra che ha un gioco ( e questo è "il Milan di Inzaghi" quindi il bel *giuoco* ci sarà ) non possa puntare su una punta così.

Destro non ha niente di meno di Mandzukic o Dzeko, anzi.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Roma per Destro vuole 25 milioni di euro. Il Milan è ancora distante, ma nei prossimi giorni Galliani cercherà di ottenere il via libera da Berlusconi. Le alternative sono Torres o Chicharito. Eto'o è vicino all'Everton. *


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> inventi gol dal nulla, altrimenti tenevi Balotelli....



Che il gol dal nulla lo inventa,ma una volta l'anno.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pare che di Inzaghi ne nasca uno ogni 100 anni, mah
> 
> 
> Raul, VanNistelrooy, Klose, Trezeguet, il Crespo post infortunio...
> ...



Dimmi che era un trollata dai.

Per me tutti quelli che hai detto, o per qualità tecnica o per qualità fisiche, sono meglio di Destro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dimmi che era un trollata dai.
> 
> Per me tutti quelli che hai detto, o per qualità tecnica o per qualità fisiche, sono meglio di Destro.



Evidente, sono il top nel loro ruolo, ma non vedo perché Destro non possa calcarne le orme.


Quella sul bel *giuoco* era una provocazione, ma dovrà essere per forza così ora che ci siamo liberati del male assoluto Balotelli


----------



## Aragorn (25 Agosto 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che il gol dal nulla lo inventa,ma una volta l'anno.



Appunto, ormai sta un po' diventando una leggenda metropolitana


----------



## Aragorn (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Roma per Destro vuole 25 milioni di euro. Il Milan è ancora distante, ma nei prossimi giorni Galliani cercherà di ottenere il via libera da Berlusconi. Le alternative sono Torres o Chicharito. Eto'o è vicino all'Everton. *



.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> In area si sa muovere, non è un caso se fa tanti gol a porta vuota, come li faceva uno come Pippo per dire, Destro sa attaccare la porta questo è un dato di fatto... poi è chiaro che se lo prendi è per fargli fare il centravanti, non il giocatore che dialoghi o che inventi gol dal nulla, altrimenti tenevi Balotelli....


Serve una punta che sappia dialogare soprattutto con gli esterni, imho. Del punteruolo in area ce ne facciamo poco e niente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Serve una punta che sappia dialogare soprattutto con gli esterni, imho. Del punteruolo in area ce ne facciamo poco e niente.



A me ricorda molto Crespo per la capacitá di fare tagli negli spazi e Pippo quei movimenti li amava.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Evidente, sono il top nel loro ruolo, ma non vedo perché Destro non possa calcarne le orme.
> 
> 
> Quella sul bel *giuoco* era una provocazione, ma dovrà essere per forza così ora che ci siamo liberati del male assoluto Balotelli



Può diventare qualcuno come può diventare un mediocre. A quell'età Gilardino aveva fatto vedere molto più di lui, e gente come Lewa o Mandzukic giocavano ancora in patria.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Roma per Destro vuole 25 milioni di euro. Il Milan è ancora distante, ma nei prossimi giorni Galliani cercherà di ottenere il via libera da Berlusconi. Le alternative sono Torres o Chicharito. Eto'o è vicino all'Everton. *



.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Serve una punta che sappia dialogare soprattutto con gli esterni, imho. Del punteruolo in area ce ne facciamo poco e niente.



Eppure io sono convinto Inzaghi li davanti voglia uno che attacca la profondità e sappia prima di tutto giocare in area, se poi sa giocare con i compagni tanto meglio ovvio


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Può diventare qualcuno come può diventare un mediocre. A quell'età Gilardino aveva fatto vedere molto più di lui, e gente come Lewa o Mandzukic giocavano ancora in patria.


Sono d'accordo. Pato all'età di Destro aveva segnato molto più di lui per dire. Ci sono giocatori che segnano sempre, altri che nel momento del salto di qualità scompaiono, altri che scoppiano più tardi. 



Jino ha scritto:


> Eppure io sono convinto Inzaghi li davanti voglia uno che attacca la profondità e sappia prima di tutto giocare in area, se poi sa giocare con i compagni tanto meglio ovvio


Se Inzaghi pensa di poter dare un gioco a questa squadra e di poter far rendere Destro a me va anche bene il suo acquisto. Il punto è che ho seri dubbi che possa riuscirci, quindi preferirei anche un Eto'o, che l'anno scorso con i vari Hazard, Willian ecc. si trovava a meraviglia con gli scambi.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2014)

*Sky Sport 24: Galliani dovrà aspettare il summit di mercoledì per sapere se Berlusconi sarà tentato ad alzare l'offerta per Mattia Destro in modo da arrivare ai 20-25 milioni richiesti dalla Roma. *


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galliani dovrà aspettare il summit di mercoledì per sapere se Berlusconi sarà tentato ad alzare l'offerta per Mattia Destro in modo da arrivare ai 20-25 milioni richiesti dalla Roma. *



Non riesco a credere che vogliamo veramente spendere tutti i soldi per sto sasso. Tra l'altro è come se avessimo finanziato Iturbe.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galliani dovrà aspettare il summit di mercoledì per sapere se Berlusconi sarà tentato ad alzare l'offerta per Mattia Destro in modo da arrivare ai 20-25 milioni richiesti dalla Roma. *



 Considerando il summit il 27 e altre due giorni per chiudere, non avremo la punta per la prima di campionato. Che pena.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galliani dovrà aspettare il summit di mercoledì per sapere se Berlusconi sarà tentato ad alzare l'offerta per Mattia Destro in modo da arrivare ai 20-25 milioni richiesti dalla Roma. *



Troppi, non può valere oltre 15


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Troppi, non può valere oltre 15



*infatti sempre secondo Sky, l'offerta attuale del Milan sarebbe ferma ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 17 milioni. *


----------



## Aragorn (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galliani dovrà aspettare il summit di mercoledì per sapere se Berlusconi sarà tentato ad alzare l'offerta per Mattia Destro in modo da arrivare ai 20-25 milioni richiesti dalla Roma. *



Figuriamoci se spendono 25 milioni per Destro, più credibile l'ipotesi Cerci per 12/13 milioni + un ex giocatore che arriverebbe a zero (Torres? Eto'o?).


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capire perché Destro dovrebbe lasciare la Roma per il Milan.
> Li può giocare la Champions e lottare per lo scudetto.
> Che senso ha venire al Milan?Booooh!
> 
> A me piace tanto come giocatore,ma non mi illudo per niente.



In questo momento, se ben pagato, penso che qualsiasi giocatore della Roma (tranne le bandiere Totti e De Rossi) accetterebbe di andare al Milan, anche senza Champions.
Il Milan ha pur sempre un prestigio che non lascia indifferente nessun giocatore.


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galliani dovrà aspettare il summit di mercoledì per sapere se Berlusconi sarà tentato ad alzare l'offerta per Mattia Destro in modo da arrivare ai 20-25 milioni richiesti dalla Roma. *



ti prego speriamo che sia un bufala!


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Troppi, non può valere oltre 15



La Roma con le contropartite tecniche l'ha pagato 16 milioni.
Non lo cedono per meno di 20.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *infatti sempre secondo Sky, l'offerta attuale del Milan sarebbe ferma ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 17 milioni. *



Offerta più che congrua considerando che il capocannoniere della Serie A è stato pagato 20.


----------



## aleslash (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: Galliani dovrà aspettare il summit di mercoledì per sapere se Berlusconi sarà tentato ad alzare l'offerta per Mattia Destro in modo da arrivare ai 20-25 milioni richiesti dalla Roma. *



Il summit è saltato, probabilmente non spenderemo nulla


----------



## walter 22 (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *infatti sempre secondo Sky, l'offerta attuale del Milan sarebbe ferma ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 17 milioni. *


Mi sembra difficile che la Roma lo ceda in prestito con diritto di riscatto anche perchè sanno benissimo che il milan poi non lo riscatta ed allora che senso ha privarsene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Può diventare qualcuno come può diventare un mediocre. A quell'età Gilardino aveva fatto vedere molto più di lui, e gente come Lewa o Mandzukic giocavano ancora in patria.



Assolutamente si, però al contrario di Gilardino ha già giocato nella seconda squadra più forte del campionato.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *infatti sempre secondo Sky, l'offerta attuale del Milan sarebbe ferma ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 17 milioni. *



Ecco, operazione che avrebbe un senso. Destro per me è un centravanti importante, ha un'ottima media realizzativa, certo fisicamente arriva da una stagione complicata quindi ogni dubbio è lecito ed impossibile pretendere 20-25 mln per lui. E' stato pagato attorno ai 13, arriva da qualche infortunio ed Immobile è stato pagato 20, direi che attorno ai 15 è il massimo che può valere.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2014)

Il fatto che Balotelli non sia ancora ufficiale secondo me è un segno che domani sera dopo la partita Martinez darà l'addio al Porto per venire da noi.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ecco, operazione che avrebbe un senso. Destro per me è un centravanti importante, ha un'ottima media realizzativa, certo fisicamente arriva da una stagione complicata quindi ogni dubbio è lecito ed impossibile pretendere 20-25 mln per lui. E' stato pagato attorno ai 13, arriva da qualche infortunio ed Immobile è stato pagato 20, direi che attorno ai 15 è il massimo che può valere.




Io non lo pagherei più di 5-6 milioni.


----------



## Frikez (25 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *infatti sempre secondo Sky, l'offerta attuale del Milan sarebbe ferma ad un prestito con diritto di riscatto a 17 milioni. *



Offerta giusta, 17 milioni a rate pesano poco nel bilancio, ora speriamo che la Roma non venda Benatia così sono costretti a cedere Destro per recuperare i soldi spesi.


----------



## Hammer (25 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non riesco a credere che vogliamo veramente spendere tutti i soldi per sto sasso. Tra l'altro è come se avessimo finanziato Iturbe.



Con la presunta cifra per Destro *si poteva prendere direttamente Iturbe,* se solo avessimo pianificato un minimo il mercato. A me piace Destro, ma 25 sacchi sono eccessivi.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il fatto che Balotelli non sia ancora ufficiale secondo me è un segno che domani sera dopo la partita Martinez darà l'addio al Porto per venire da noi.



Non credo, Balo dovrebbe essere ufficiale in serata


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Con la presunta cifra per Destro *si poteva prendere direttamente Iturbe,* se solo avessimo pianificato un minimo il mercato. A me piace Destro, ma 25 sacchi sono eccessivi.



Sei davvero convinto ci siano 25 mln ora? Io assolutamente no


----------



## Hammer (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sei davvero convinto ci siano 25 mln ora? Io assolutamente no



Di 25 non ne sono convinto, ma 20 devono necessariamente tirarli fuori in qualche modo. Perlomeno per non evitare le disdette degli abbonamenti


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Agosto 2014)

Destro mi piace, ma 25 milioni è troppo. Io darei 10-11 milioni non di più.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Di 25 non ne sono convinto, ma 20 devono necessariamente tirarli fuori in qualche modo. Perlomeno per non evitare le disdette degli abbonamenti



Boh, per me non ci stanno manco quelli, prevedo a fine mercato qualche prestito con diritto di riscatto, qualche parametro zero e giusto giusto qualche soldo scucito per una scartina


----------



## Hammer (25 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Boh, per me non ci stanno manco quelli, prevedo a fine mercato qualche prestito con diritto di riscatto, qualche parametro zero e giusto giusto qualche soldo scucito per una scartina



è una possibilità non remota, non mi stupirebbe. Me lo auguro, sarebbe davvero il minimo sindacabile


----------



## Aldo (25 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> In questo momento, se ben pagato, penso che qualsiasi giocatore della Roma (tranne le bandiere Totti e De Rossi) accetterebbe di andare al Milan, anche senza Champions.
> Il Milan ha pur sempre un prestigio che non lascia indifferente nessun giocatore.



ah. Cosa intendi per ben pagato? Se a Destro non gli dai più di quello che percepisce alla Roma ti puoi scordare che viene a giocare nel Milan. 

Comunque credo che Destro è più di quanto il Milan in questo momento si possa permettere, se poi Sabatini sia uscito pazzo e vuole regalare Destro, spero che lo venda all'estero


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> ah. Cosa intendi per ben pagato? Se a Destro non gli dai più di quello che percepisce alla Roma ti puoi scordare che viene a giocare nel Milan.
> 
> Comunque credo che Destro è più di quanto il Milan in questo momento si possa permettere, se poi Sabatini sia uscito pazzo e vuole regalare Destro, spero che lo venda all'estero



Adesso non so perchè Sabatini voglia vendere Destro, però è da qualche mese che prova a piazzarlo, solo che chiede (20-25 mln) una cifra ovviamente fuori logica ed è ancora li. Guarda Immobile, il capocannoniere del campionato venduto a 20, Destro che arriva da una buona seconda parte di stagione ma una prima contornata da infortuni può valere di più? Io dico no, ma nemmeno uguale. Pagato 13, al massimo ne può valere 15, al massimo proprio. 

Tornando al perchè la Roma lo voglia vendere ho solo due ipotesi in testa, fisicamente non da garanzie, hanno in mente di prendere uno più forte.


----------



## Alekos (25 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi, oggi alle 16 ero all aeroporto di linate. Agli arrivi c'era un signore, presumo un autista, con un cartello con la scritta: "Mattia Destro - A.C. Milan". Ad un certo punto se ne è andato, non so se a bere un caffè, a prendere destro da un uscita "segreta", o casa sua perché è saltato l'arrivo del calciatore per chissà quali motivi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Agosto 2014)

Alekos ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, oggi alle 16 ero all aeroporto di linate. Agli arrivi c'era un signore, presumo un autista, con un cartello con la scritta: "Mattia Destro - A.C. Milan". Ad un certo punto se ne è andato, non so se a bere un caffè, a prendere destro da un uscita "segreta", o casa sua perché è saltato l'arrivo del calciatore per chissà quali motivi.



Si è regolarmente allenato con la Roma alle 17.30, ho visto le foto.


----------



## Alekos (25 Agosto 2014)

Sì sì, magari il tizio era un buontempone. Ci sono mille possibilità. Vi ho scritto ciò che ho visto, spero di non passare per un millantatore


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2014)

*Sky: Il Milan non prenderà Destro,ritengono il costo del cartellino troppo alto.*


----------

